# Naruto 595 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jul 18, 2012)

Discuss away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2012)

*Next Chapter: Tobi vs Naruto 1v1*

Holy fuck finally. Enough circle jerking already just duke it out.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

*Next Chapter: Masters about to kick some ass*

Kakashi is about to reveal a 'new technique' and Tobi insulted Gai for not remembering faces. Time to kick this shit up a notch.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 18, 2012)

We finally get to see Tobi fight by himself. Is this a dream ?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

*FINALLY it beings..!!*

_"A direct one-on-one battle begins!!! Next issue, the fight beings with a color cover!"_

FINALLY! What we'v all been waiting for. Tobi vs. Naruto 1v1 starts now!


----------



## lathia (Jul 18, 2012)

I could have sworn that was flavored text.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 18, 2012)

I have to say, I'm pretty sure Naruto's going to get stomped .

We have Madara, Sasuke and Oro still kicking around.

Not to mention that Madara going to where Tobi is pretty much ensures Naruto's loss.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 18, 2012)

*1 on 1, Naruto vs Tobi*

Get your lotions ready. 


ps. Kakashi was pimp in this chapter as usual.


----------



## Helios (Jul 18, 2012)

The fight that will break Tobi's mask has began.The chapter that will uncover his identity is close.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto's RM shunshin casually dealt with ? Damn.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 18, 2012)

He said that one vs. one battle begins. ​


----------



## αce (Jul 18, 2012)

dat speed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

It's not really one-on-one given Naruto's cheering squad..


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Melodie said:


> He said that one vs. one battle begins. ​



I doubt Naruto is going to fight him alone. He has three perfectly fine backups and Kakashi has a new technique up his sleeve he said he wanted to try.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2012)

One vs one bro.

Masters can suck my dick


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 18, 2012)

Unless Guy, Kakashi and the 8 tail has to go some where. I dont see how this can be 1on1.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 18, 2012)

There is a thread about this already.


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> One vs one bro.
> 
> Masters can suck my dick



Will see


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 18, 2012)

It would be pretty stupid if Bee and CO don't try stop Gedo while Naruto fights Tobi so I don't think it will be a real 1 on 1.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 18, 2012)

RRRRRROOOOOOKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

tobi vs naruto.Rinnegan action and perhaps more about the Juubi and RS.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought there was going to be two chapters this week?


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok, if it really is One on One. Than Tobi vs Naruto. And the rest fight Gedo Mazou. But Kakashi, Gai and Bee are doing something. It would be fucking ridiculous if Naruto told them to not do anything in the MIDST OF THE FREAKING 10 TAILS BEING REVIVED. Are you really that thick? Kishi >_>


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd imagine it will be mainly fighting, probably some talking(Naruto trying to tell Tobi he's wrong), more Gedo Mazo with ice cream headaches, probably some cliffhanger(Mask cracks, Juubi about to be shown, something else).


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 18, 2012)

lolrookies

U seem Mad Jad


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> lolrookies
> 
> U seem Mad Jad



Crazy like a FOX because if I am wrong I'm going to get the biggest beating of my life xD


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

4 vs 1......... that is all i can predict for now.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

vered said:


> tobi vs naruto.Rinnegan action and perhaps more about the Juubi and RS.



This is all that matters.


----------



## TrollSage (Jul 18, 2012)

Wasn't there supposed to be another chapter this week?


----------



## Daryoon (Jul 18, 2012)

Three chapters 'til volume's end. Following the standard pattern we'd get:
595: Tobi dominates. Team Naruto gains the upper hand.
596: Team Naruto dominates. Tobi gains the upper hand.
597: Tobi dominates. Team Naruto gains the upper hand. Mask broken.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 18, 2012)

Why doesn't Bee just Biju Bomb that shit? Tobi can't protect Gedo Manzo from that.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2012)

Bm naruto vs rinnegan tobi and no restrictions.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 18, 2012)

595 *Perfection*
Naruto intends to charge again but Kurama and Kakashi stop him telling him to replenish his chakra with SM to strike in his Full Bijuu Mode while the other three take the field and try to find Tobi's weakness. 
Gai and B attack, while Kakashi guards Naruto against a sudden attack from Tobi. Tobi is hard-pressed to keep up with the multiple attacks from 6-Gated Gai and B in Bijuu mode while GM is unable to move and it looks like they might actually manage to get through to the Mazou with their attacks when Tobi transforms into full blown Shukaku mode. And a Shukaku with a sharingan and Rinnegan at that. Able to use the six paths of Rinnegan.

596 Gai prepares to go 8th gate.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 18, 2012)

Kakashi prepares his thing and attacks but only partially succeeds while going into too much chakra loss state.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> 595 *Perfection*
> Naruto intends to charge again but Kurama and Kakashi stop him telling him to replenish his chakra with SM to strike in his Full Bijuu Mode while the other three take the field and try to find Tobi's weakness.
> Gai and B attack, while Kakashi guards Naruto against a sudden attack from Tobi. Tobi is hard-pressed to keep up with the multiple attacks from 6-Gated Gai and B in Bijuu mode while GM is unable to move and it looks like they might actually manage to get through to the Mazou with their attacks when Tobi transforms into full blown Shukaku mode. And a Shukaku with a sharingan and Rinnegan at that. Able to use the six paths of Rinnegan.
> 
> 596 Gai prepares to go 8th gate.



I have missed your predictions lately.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> I have to say, I'm pretty sure Naruto's going to get stomped



This is pretty much confirmed, just look what he did to Beautiful Konan.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 18, 2012)

*Chapter 595 Prediction:*   The Struggle of Light and Darkness

Naruto persists with his attacks as the Gedou continues to power up, but Tobi's defenses are still too strong.   But Naruto manages with some cleverness to land one decent punch that breaks the mask.  Kakashi is shocked, Gai is .......well thinking on it, with Naruto being confused.

Chapter 596:   The Man behind the Mask
Chapter 597:   The Truth Revealed Part 1
Chapter 598:   Part 2
Chapter 599:   Part 3 - Flashback End
Chapter 600:   The Juubi Returns!


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto vs Tobi while Kakashi and Gai try to stop Gedo Mazou but Tobi prevents them from harming the Gedo Mazou.
We see a little bit of the rookies who are near and the Juubi will reveal itself in the end of the chapter or either next chapter.



Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 595 Prediction:*   The Struggle of Light and Darkness
> 
> Naruto persists with his attacks as the Gedou continues to power up, but Tobi's defenses are still too strong.   But Naruto manages with some cleverness to land one decent punch that breaks the mask.  Kakashi is shocked, Gai is .......well thinking on it, with Naruto being confused.
> 
> ...



I think Tobi's reveal will be for chapter 600 in my opinion


----------



## Deadway (Jul 18, 2012)

*Chapter 595*
*Give it all you got.*

Tobi: You won't touch the Gedo, I promise you that. *It will only take a few minutes until the 10-tails consumes it.* I'll have top buy it time.
Naruto: Is that a challenge? How about this. If we manage to land a finger on it, you take that mask off!
Tobi:...
Kakashi: Naruto, now is not the time for that. We have bigger problems.
Gai: Kakashi's right, we have to destroy that statue quickly.
Bee: Kill it before it kills us yo, lets give it all!
_Bee charges Bijuu-dama, Kakashi runs at it with Raikiri, Gai opens the 7th Gate, Naruto creates a lot of RM clones._
Tobi: Come then.
Bee: BIJUU DAMAA--
Kakashi: Raikiri spear (Kakashi launches his Raikiri in a sharp spear form)
12 Naruto clones: Fuuton Rasen shuriken!
Gai: Hirudora!!
_Tobi throws his fan in the air_
Tobi: Go, celestial fan!
_The fan smashes down the bijuu dama, intercepting Kakashi and Naruto who are all blown back. Gai's Hirudora is then also sent back at him. Gai dodges and lands near the rest._
Naruto: What the hell,...just like before...that fan blocked all our moves...like some robot?
Kakashi: I was afraid of this...
Gai/Bee/Naruto: !?
Kakashi: That fan belonged to Madara Uchiha, the real one. It was said to be the the 6th treasure of the great sage.
Bee: Woah the 6th? I thought there were only 5?
Kakashi: I read the Uchiha table with my sharingan, the fan can only be wielded by Senju or Uchiha, depending on who wields it, it gains a different power.
Gai: So because he's an Uchiha, that fan has the ability to become a shield?
KakashiL: yeah, it seems that way.
Tobi: Spot on Kakashi, as expected. but you forgot one small detail.
Kakashi: And that would be?
Tobi: I am Uchiha, and Senju.
Kakashi: !?
Bee: Uh oh.
_Tobi's about to swing the fan_
Tobi: I have both the shield and sword. Allow me to show you it's offensive abilities.
_Tobi swings the fan_
Tobi: Rasenshuriken! Bijuu Dama!, Lightning Spear, Hirudora!
Naruto and co: !!!??
_Huge explosion_
_The dust fades only to show Bee unconscious in front of them._
Naruto: Uncle bee! 
Gai: *He guarded us using his full bijuu body.....!!!? Shit..the seventh gate effect is coming in....dammit...I may have to use that...or else.*
Kakashi: I get it now...that's how Hashirama won that battle, he took control of the fan, and Kurama must have attacked it, allowing Hashirama to gain it's power.
Tobi: *! This is bad, at this rate kakashi will figure it out, he has to die. Now.*
_Tobi goes into the ground_
Kakashi: Everyone! Prepare yourself, he's coming.
Naruto: kakashi sensei, Bee's...
Kakashi: Keep him behind us! We have end this now.
Naruto: Gai sensei?
Gai: Kakashi...the effects are kicking in...
Kakashi: Dammit....this won't work...if it's the end of the world....I have no choice.
Kakashi: Mangekyou Sharinan!
Naruto; Kakashi, don't...I can still fight...Don't use that yet...
Kakashi: Sorry Naruto, it has to end this way. This is our only option. I'm sucking the Gedo into another dimension with myself. 
Naruto: NO. I won't let you do it.
Kakashi: You have to, after I do this, finish off Tobi. Besides....I think I know who Tobi is.
Naruto: !??
Gai: ! Ka-Kakashi...behind...
Kakashi: !?
_Tobi has his hand on him._
Tobi: It's been fun, but you die here. Old friend.
_Tobi starts warping Kakashi away._
Naruto: KAKASHI SENSEI!
Gai: No..shit...
Tobi: Hmm, now, who's next--
_Tobi's face is kicked by Gai and he's sent flying back._
Tobi: Wha--what?
_Gai has no shirt on and his body has a red aura around him._
Naruto: Holy shit...this chakra....
Gai: _If I hadn't opened this gate, I would've collapsed. I should have opened it earlier, and because I didn't I lost my best friend. *Kakashi, I wanted you to see this.*_
Tobi: *He cracked my mask* one power up won't win you this.
Kakashi: Make that two.
Tobi: !???
_Kakashi stabs Tobi through the chest with a Raikiri_
Tobi: How...impossible....
Kakashi: I wanted to try a technique out that was too risky, since it was the end of the world I thought why not, and it worked.
Tobi: You wanted me to suck you in....you planned this all out...
Naruto: What the...that's the same technique Tobi has...
Kakashi: Now I know for sure....I know who you really are.
*The Masters give it all.*
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto will probably fight Tobi, Kakashi will be doing whatever he wants to do and Gai/Bee back up Kakashi somehow.

I think chapter 600 will show Tobi's identity, but I hope it'll be even sooner 
Though it would make more sense if Tobi's identity will be revealed in the first chapter of the new volume, making it a volume cliffhanger.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 18, 2012)

the juubi still won't get revived next week


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Final week before the new movie releases - perfect time to unveil Tobi's true identity. In the final moments of this week's chapter, Naruto claims he really will need to remove his mask to stop the Juubi's revival.

Get it done sir.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2012)

Goood prediction deadway, hope it happens.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Deadway's prediction was epic until Tobito.


----------



## OgreMagi (Jul 18, 2012)

I know I'm not the only one who looks forward to deadway's predictions as much as a chapter 

e.p.i.c.


----------



## Russo (Jul 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> My body is ready.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Deadway's prediction was epic until Tobito.



Who said it was Obito


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Who said it was Obito



lol, get out.

It's obvious what your prediction was implying.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2012)

More Juubi and RS hype incoming 

We better not switch back to the adventures of Sasuke and Chester the Molester


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> More Juubi and RS hype incoming
> 
> We better not switch back to the adventures of Sasuke and Chester the Molester



Color pages better feature the Juubi.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2012)

color page of the juubi and naruto vs tobi starts


----------



## Boreas (Jul 18, 2012)

Next week: The man behind the mask!! (Obito, of course)


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 19, 2012)

Atsui/Samui comes forth as the new Juubi


----------



## KevKev (Jul 19, 2012)

Juubi comes out, now back to its human form because of incompleteness

Talks about how he despise humans and the Rikudo, for splitting him into 9 weak beasts that were put into mortals. 

One panels Tobi, cracked mask


----------



## panikoskun (Jul 19, 2012)

We better get some panels of Rikudo fighting the Jyuubi or something like that. I wonder how the old man did it.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 19, 2012)

I predict that the shit will hit the fan.


----------



## vered (Jul 19, 2012)

panikoskun said:


> We better get some panels of Rikudo fighting the Jyuubi or something like that. I wonder how the old man did it.



we all want to see some panels from their fight.the only thing we know for sure about his powers before the being a jin going by this chapter and ones before is that he had some serious hax sealing powers.at this point we dont know if he even had the Rinnegan in the first place or used chakra.
the mystery only deepened ,though i suspect that soon we'll get some serious explanations.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Jul 19, 2012)

Perhaps the fox will fake a technique against the Mazou and then grab its stomach and remove the bottle & jar.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 20, 2012)

I wanna a straight fight chapter.
Tobi may fight for around 3 chapters before Juubi appear and the Alliance should reach them at that point.


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

We'll have color pages. Hopefully something of team 7 :33!


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2012)

As long as it isn't movie related, I won't complain.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2012)

color page of the juubi


----------



## KevKev (Jul 20, 2012)

The color page will consist of Konoha 11 and the Alliance sighting the GM freaking out.


----------



## Tregis (Jul 20, 2012)

Why do I have this feeling that it'll go back to Madara and the Kages next chapter..

Anyways, hopefully more Tobi combat feats, and Kakashi and Gai doing something.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2012)

i hope we have madara and sasukes group sensing something is going on and their reactions maybe oro and madara will make a comment on tobi and we get another clue on him.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 20, 2012)

Can I has Rookiez?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2012)

Hopefully the next chapter will be good. The last one was boring.

I predict the chapter to be mostly Sasuke, but nothing that actually moves us further into whatever it is he is doing, and then near the end we'll get a few panels of the Kages etc etc and Naruto.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jul 20, 2012)

Tobi's gloves are revealed to have special elements due to being made from "Materials suited for war." Meaning, his punches hurt like hell.

Tobi pawns Naruto, low diff.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> Tobi's gloves are revealed to have special elements due to being made from "Materials suited for war." Meaning, his punches hurt like hell.
> 
> Tobi pawns Naruto, low diff.



you mean tobi gets pawned cause its gonna happen soon. his end is coming


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2012)

Tregis said:


> Why do I have this feeling that it'll go back to Madara and the Kages next chapter..
> 
> Anyways, hopefully more Tobi combat feats, and Kakashi and Gai doing something.



Because you understand Kishi's annoying ways.

We're definitely hoping for the same thing. Tobi desperately needs combat feats.


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

Nahh, I think Kishi will finish this fight. Tobi will go down and Madara will take back his fan :33!


----------



## Summers (Jul 21, 2012)

I predict the color pages will be boring. Just a double spread of a page slightly different from one we have seen in this chapter. A Gedo going crazy, with a shot of getting ready, Naruto cocky, also getting ready and the rest just chilling back.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 21, 2012)

I want Oro screentime


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2012)

I want Rikudou and Juubi screen time.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2012)

The entire chapter will essentially boil down to Naruto and Tobi fighting, with a hint or two about Tobi's identity. We might actually see Tobi pull out some new jutsu, but I doubt it.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 21, 2012)

Velocity said:


> The entire chapter will essentially boil down to Naruto and Tobi fighting, with a hint or two about Tobi's identity. We might actually see Tobi pull out some new jutsu, but I doubt it.



New jutsu? We haven't seen lots of jutsus from him. The only single jutsu I can think of is S/T


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> New jutsu? We haven't seen lots of jutsus from him. The only single jutsu I can think of is S/T



Tobi owes us new jutsu. He hasn't done anything new with the Rinnegan and Sharingan that we haven't seen from other characters already.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 21, 2012)

I would like to see frog summons... But I doubt it will happen

Tobi still has the upper hand here especially since he has rinnegan.... Who knows if we will see him use it at all though....


----------



## Klue (Jul 21, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> I would like to see frog summons... But I doubt it will happen
> 
> Tobi still has the upper hand here especially since he has rinnegan.... Who knows if we will see him use it at all though....



Six Paths of Pain and Gedo Mazou aside, he doesn't even use the Rinnegan's power. Maybe it's Kishi's method to avoid boring the reader with identical enemy powers - but it's a bit ridiculous.

And damn ironic.

Tobi could have easily repelled Naruto with Shinra Tensei, but decides to utilize his war fan? What if he missed?


----------



## hellohi (Jul 22, 2012)

I predict something along the lines of....

"I haven't been using Rinnegan techniques against you because I had to conserve chakra for this very moment.. when I'd have to protect Gedo Mazou while it transforms." *Proceeds to start using Rinnegan Techniques*

Next chapter is going to be awesome because Tobi can't just phase through attacks like he normally does because then the statue will get hit. I love Tobi and can't wait for the puppetmaster to go head to head.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 22, 2012)

The chapter switches to the Kage's fight, believe it :sanji


----------



## Mateush (Jul 22, 2012)

I think something like this will happen.

Oonoki uses his last chakra to destroy Madara.
Madara: You are not only old but stubborn and fool.
Madara's clone cuts down Oonoki.
All kages crying.

Madara teleports to Naruto's battle and sees Tobi. He hates to talk with someone with covered face, so Tobi takes off the mask. Everyone is shocked to see Tobi's face. Gokage plans to use Minato's s/t jutsu, so the entire alliance and gokage together will fight with Madara, Tobi and incomplete Juubi.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 22, 2012)

God i hope it's Tobi actually fighting..


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 22, 2012)

Naruto vs. Tobi 1v1? All I can say is that my body is ready 

The fight to break Tobi's mask begins NOW.​


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 22, 2012)

probably like 3 pages of naruto fight, then retarded shit like sasuke thinking about itachi for 10 pages.. then orochimaru saying random stupid stuff


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 22, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto vs. Tobi 1v1? All I can say is that my body is ready
> 
> The fight to break Tobi's mask begins NOW.​



Those things don't necessarily reflect what's going to be in the next chapter.
Though i hope this time it does.


----------



## Jad (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it was already hinted that Gai and Kakashi will join the battle with Naruto against Tobi, since they came into the battlefield with already prepared counters to the Rinnegan abilities.

Plus another translation of the manga didn't say "1 on 1 battle", so I would take that comment with a grain of salt. But hey, anything can happen, I just doubt Gai and Kakashi won't join in the battle.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> God i hope it's Tobi actually fighting..





In our collective dreams, perhaps. This is probably the final time we'll see him fight, and he still hasn't shown anything to this point.

My expectations are really low.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> In our collective dreams, perhaps. This is probably the final time we'll see him fight, and he still hasn't shown anything to this point.
> 
> My expectations are really low.



Trust me Tobi will be awesome, Naruto will cry while screaming Itachi's name


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Trust me Tobi will be awesome, Naruto will cry while screaming Itachi's name



he will remember itachi's teachings and win this fight


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2012)

i think madara and sasuke group will feel the juubi awakening i would not be surprised if it will make the world shake in a bigger scale then madaras meteor did that it was felt away


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Trust me Tobi will be awesome, Naruto will cry while screaming Itachi's name





Addy said:


> he will remember itachi's teachings and win this fight



Or he'll awaken the Rinnegan and pwn dat Juubi.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Trust me Tobi will be awesome, Naruto will cry while screaming Itachi's name





Klue said:


> Or he'll awaken the Rinnegan and pwn dat Juubi.



use Lee's sharingan contacts + his own senju DNA = rinnegan


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Jul 22, 2012)

Naruto VS Tobi will begin for sure this time, maybe in a couple chapters we'll FINALLY see what's behind that mask


----------



## vered (Jul 22, 2012)

to protect gedou mazou Tobi will have to attack and wont use his S/T tech.that means he'll have to use at least some of the Rinnegan techs.
so im positive we'll finally get a good chapter.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 22, 2012)

Well vered Tobi showed us that it's possible for him to use his S/T for "attack",like when he fought against Fuu and Torune or Minato.(Yeah,I know that he wants to protect the gedo now but I think that he can use his jutsu to absorb one of his enemies,or to phase through some combo).Well,we'll see I guess.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

I predict this chapter to be partially about Madara and Kages and partially fight with Tobi. We will probably see Tobi's face.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I predict this chapter to be partially about Madara and Kages and partially fight with Tobi. *We will probably see Tobi's face.*


 
I really hope you are right
All this waiting is annoying me


----------



## Face (Jul 22, 2012)

I get the feeling that history is about to repeat itself. By that I mean Tobi will recieve a Rasengan to the face.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> I really hope you are right
> All this waiting is annoying me



There is nothing to wait for me. I know the answer.

I just hope we will get the things straight in manga before the movie is aired.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah,I somewhat know it too but I'd like to see it with my own eyes in the manga.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 22, 2012)

vered said:


> I think in the mangateers version you can see the Juubis eye!!
> RawMangaSpot
> its the clearest version and the eye is there on the right side.the juubi looks sideways.
> It seems from what i can see that its indeed with spirals meaning the Sharinnegan/Rinnegan.it also means he had it before facing RS,and does it mean that RS got his dojutsu from the juubi and that the Juubi is the source of the Dojutsus?does it mean that RS faced the Juubi without any dojutsu power?



Nice find! Yeah it's possible RS got the eyes from Juubi, but it could also mean he was borned with Rinnegan since he could also be deity as opposed to the Juubi. It doesn't make sense if Rikudou got only the Rinnegan but not these Sharingan tomoes if Juubi was the source.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

vered-sama, your eye of insight is truly amazing. You're the only one that could have noticed.

Well done.

Juubi is officially a doujutsu user.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 22, 2012)

...shouldn't that eye be bigger?


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...shouldn't that eye be bigger?



Its eye lid is half closed, or partially opened?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Its eye lid is half closed, or partially opened?


Even then, it should cover the entire 'face' of the Jubi like we saw last time. Instead we get a little closed eye?


----------



## vered (Jul 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> vered-sama, your eye of insight is truly amazing. You're the only one that could have noticed.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> Juubi is officially a doujutsu user.



thanks klue
yea it seems that the juubi had what we call the "Sharringan" before RS.
going by that we dont know if RS had a dojutsu at all before facing the juubi or perhaps he had the Rinnegan for whatever reason and was literally sent to face that "god" with the same power.
i guess we'll soon get our answers.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 22, 2012)

*looks at scan*

Uh, where exactly is it's eye? Cause i'm not seeing anything.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe these tomoes are sealing technique, it could explain how Rikudou had only Rinnegan and got it from Juubi. Maybe these 9 tomoes mean something which refers to Rikudou's own ability.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> *looks at scan*
> 
> Uh, where exactly is it's eye? Cause i'm not seeing anything.



Look harder, it's there.

It appears as if the Juubi is looking sideways, to our right. Just under it's highest left (our right) tail is a single Rinnegan eye, appearing to be half closed/open.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2012)

i think RS did not posses the rinnegan until he sealed the juubi in him IF naruto is his destined successor or reincarnation it would make sense RS did not have a doujutsu like naruto does not.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even then, it should cover the entire 'face' of the Jubi like we saw last time. Instead we get a little closed eye?



I do believe the Juubi's head is facing side ways.

Maybe that's why?

Regardless, there is clearly an eye there - can't be denied.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2012)

Face said:


> I get the feeling that history is about to repeat itself. By that I mean Tobi will recieve a Rasengan to the face.



i believe the same his and naruto will have a confrontation like minato and tobi but naruto will hit him with the rasengan in the mask breaking it.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 22, 2012)

It's that time for Kakashi to prove he's the next hokage.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Regardless, there is clearly an eye there - can't be denied.



Would you mind outlining it then? Because I dont see it. It looks like something might be there, but it doesn't really look like an eye.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> Would you mind outlining it then? Because I dont see it. It looks like something might be there, but it doesn't really look like an eye.



Eh, I'm way too lazy for that, sorry.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 22, 2012)

if you're looking too hard just to find his eye, then it simply means kishimoto didn't include it. the juubi is facing with the back completely


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> if you're looking too hard just to find his eye, then it simply means kishimoto didn't include it. the juubi is facing with the back completely



Bro, it's clearly there.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 22, 2012)

i see what you mean. but i dont think it is what u think it is. reason why i say that is because look at the tail (where the eye is) how can the eye be visible if the tail should naturally be there?  and two, it's very diffuclt to notice. im sure if kishi wanted to show it's eye, it would have been visible to all readers. even if the scan was bad

and lastly the position it's in, it would be impossible to see it's eye


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 22, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Why doesn't Bee just Biju Bomb that shit? Tobi can't protect Gedo Manzo from that.


They'll destroy the other tailed beasts trapped inside?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 22, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> They'll destroy the other tailed beasts trapped inside?


They'll just be reborn later. Biju can't really die, remember?


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

Destroying Gedo Mazou would probably release the Bijuu. Pretty sure Naruto was attempting to do just that before Tobi's war fan repelled him.


----------



## NW (Jul 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bro, it's clearly there.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Um, that looks more like a piece of rock flying by like the rest on that panel. or it could also just be more of the shading on the Juubi.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2012)

I want tobi with rinnegan abilities plus other new abilities like the fan vs a bm naruto and co.


----------



## NO (Jul 23, 2012)

Is anyone else hoping Tobi's mask breaks next chapter and Kakashi has a mental breakdown?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a feeling Sasuke is going to SAVE Naruto in the future.  It could possibly happen in this fight between Tobi and Naruto.  Then again, reinforcements are about to arrive, so Naruto is going to be saved by everyone except Sasuke.  Tobi solo'd Konan  but she was alone.  Might not be the same against an army of people who want to kill him.  He's never fought against an army before.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2012)

I just want Obito, I mean Tobi's, mask to be broken by Naruto/co. or to be removed by himself.

I'm gonna go ahead and predict the next chapter being about that fan-thingy and how they can go about getting passed it or breaking it. And who I think will come up with how? Kakashi and Kurama.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Is anyone else hoping Tobi's mask breaks next chapter and Kakashi has a mental breakdown?



Yes but why would Kakashi have a mental breakdown?  Tobito?


----------



## NO (Jul 23, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Yes but why would Kakashi have a mental breakdown?  Tobito?


Of course. That will put an end to Kakashi's year.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Um, that looks more like a piece of rock flying by like the rest on that panel. or it could also just be more of the shading on the Juubi.



There is a pupil in the center and partially drawn concentric circles surrounding it on both sides.

It's an eye.


----------



## Easley (Jul 23, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I just want Obito, I mean Tobi's, mask to be broken by Naruto/co. or to be removed by himself.


I expect Naruto to break the mask, and he should be the one shocked and/or recognize Tobi. He's the protagonist. This fight is personal now. 

Obito is really just a Kakashi side story. I can't take him seriously as main villain.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 23, 2012)

Personally, I think that is a Rinnegan-esque eye. It isn't consistent enough with the rest of the body to be shading, and I doubt Kishi would draw one random piece of debris like that near its head, especially with no others near it. All of the other fragments are emphasized by the backdrop (or at the very least partially) in some form or another. This one isn't, which strikes me as odd.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> There is a pupil in the center and partially drawn concentric circles surrounding it on both sides.
> 
> It's an eye.



and the point is?


----------



## Harbour (Jul 23, 2012)

About Juubi with Rinnegan - its very nice find! My theory on the origin of Rinnegan and Sharingan can be confirmed in future.


----------



## maupp (Jul 23, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I have a feeling Sasuke is going to SAVE Naruto in the future.  It could possibly happen in this fight between Tobi and Naruto.  Then again, reinforcements are about to arrive, so Naruto is going to be saved by everyone except Sasuke.  Tobi solo'd Konan  but she was alone.  Might not be the same against an army of people who want to kill him.  He's never fought against an army before.


no just NO...please god don't let that happen, naruto has already been saved many times in this fight, he doesn't need to get saved again...he is supposed to be the savior, not the one being saved

and please don't even mention the thought of sasuke saving naruto, that will really suck bad...this fight has to go at least 4 chapters w/o interuption and at least 1 or 2 chapters of naruto vs tobi 1 on 1 w/ kaakshi preparing his justu while bee and gai think of a way to stop the mazou...botton line we want at least 2 chapters of a 1 on 1 between tobi and naruto, they're freaking destined to fight, they come way back since naruto birth, so please *no sasuke* in this


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 23, 2012)

That's not its eye


----------



## Mateush (Jul 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> There is a pupil in the center and partially drawn concentric circles surrounding it on both sides.
> 
> It's an eye.



I agree it's clearly an eye. While checking the image with eye in the mind then I realized it actually looks like he is standing front side pointing a little to left. The thing surprised me is it looks like just Rinnegan, but maybe it was hard for Kishi to draw these tomoes in a small space or it's like I said these tomoes appeared after Rikudou used some jutsu to control the Juubi. Unknown ultimate technique against the Rinnegan.



			
				Blackout said:
			
		

> Personally, I think that is a Rinnegan-esque eye. It isn't consistent enough with the rest of the body to be shading, and I doubt Kishi would draw one random piece of debris like that near its head, especially with no others near it. All of the other fragments are emphasized by the backdrop (or at the very least partially) in some form or another. This one isn't, which strikes me as odd.



Maybe Kishi did so because he knew someone may notice it and begins to wonder why it looks like Rinnegan, not Sharinnegan 

edit: I also heard japanese people generally has good eyes while looking at all details in one large space.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not convinced that's an eye, lol.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 23, 2012)

Regardless if that's the Juubi's eye or not, I'm fairly certain that RS was an Uzumaki without any eye powers prior to becoming a Jinchuuriki. He was just a master of sealing jutsus. Rinnegan was obviously a gift from the Juubi.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 23, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Regardless if that's the Juubi's eye or not, I'm fairly certain that RS was an Uzumaki without any eye powers prior to becoming a Jinchuuriki. He was just a master of sealing jutsus. Rinnegan was obviously a gift from the Juubi.



I find it interesting that Nagato was an Uzumaki, why Madara or Tobi wanted him to use the Rinnegan? Maybe because it actually originally was belonged to Rikudou himself.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 23, 2012)

I've always thought that Body = SoSP power and Doujutsu = Juubi.  The hint is Naruto's eyes changing with Kurama.  We also know as a pefect jin he gains Kurama's sense evil power.  Juubi = Doujutsu and yin release.  It's said that the Juubi created.

SoSP was the original Sage Mode User, yang release and etc.


----------



## Res1990 (Jul 23, 2012)

RS had  the sharingan. He genjutsed the juubi and then sealed it. After that his sharingan evolved to rinnegan simple as that


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> and the point is?



A shot of the Juubi without Rikudou present, and it appears to have a doujutsu. What do you mean, what is the point? 

Chapter 510 featured a Rikudou-less shot, but it was just a close up of the Juubi from chapter 467, so we discarded it as evidence.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> A shot of the Juubi without Rikudou present, and it appears to have a doujutsu. What do you mean, what is the point?
> 
> Chapter 510 featured a Rikudou-less shot, but it was just a close up of the Juubi from chapter 467, so we discarded it as evidence.



.............. people were _*seriously *_thinking about this?


----------



## Mateush (Jul 23, 2012)

Res1990 said:


> RS had  the sharingan. He genjutsed the juubi and then sealed it. After that his sharingan evolved to rinnegan simple as that



It also makes sense if thinking about the elder son inherited the eyes from his father.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> .............. people were _*seriously *_thinking about this?



Whether or not Rikudou used a doujutsu to handle the Juubi? Yes Addy, people were considering it. It's one of the manga's many remaining mysteries.

The moment Gedo Mazou transforms, we'll probably have an answer. Assuming its eye state doesn't differ between the perfect and imperfect forms.

Sigh.


----------



## NO (Jul 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Whether or not Rikudou used a doujutsu to handle the Juubi? Yes Addy, people were considering it. It's one of the manga's many remaining mysteries.
> 
> The moment Gedo Mazou transforms, we'll probably have an answer. Assuming its eye state doesn't differ between the perfect and imperfect forms.
> 
> Sigh.



But why does the Juubi having a doujutsu matter...?

It doesn't. This whole thing about noticing an anatomically impossible eye in the midst of pure shade is ridiculous and has no relevance to any chain of thoughts you could possibly generate from the manga.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> But why does the Juubi having a doujutsu matter...?
> 
> It doesn't. This whole thing about noticing an anatomically impossible eye in the midst of pure shade is ridiculous and has no relevance to any chain of thoughts you could possibly generate from the manga.



this.

seriously, i don't get the importance of it? 

RS and juubi are what i call "one time villains/characters" you gonna see juubi only in this fight, and possibly RS only once or maybe twice in a flashback or something.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Because we're trying to figure out where the doujutsu originated from. Juubi, Rikudou or both; knowing at least pushes are theories in a certain direction.

If you don't care or see the importance, then don't comment.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 23, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> But why does the Juubi having a doujutsu matter...?
> 
> It doesn't. This whole thing about noticing an anatomically impossible eye in the midst of pure shade is ridiculous and has no relevance to any chain of thoughts you could possibly generate from the manga.


Yes it does. We're wondering if Rikudou was born godlike, or if he started out as Naruto, a regular Uzumaki without any extraordinary powers other than a strong body (except for the Kyuubi, of course).

If Rikudou was a regular Uzumaki without eye powers prior to sealing the Juubi into himself, that would mean Naruto could potentially reach the same level as he did.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2012)

maupp said:


> no just NO...please god don't let that happen, naruto has already been saved many times in this fight, he doesn't need to get saved again...he is supposed to be the savior, not the one being saved
> 
> and please don't even mention the thought of sasuke saving naruto, that will really suck bad...this fight has to go at least 4 chapters w/o interuption and at least 1 or 2 chapters of naruto vs tobi 1 on 1 w/ kaakshi preparing his justu while bee and gai think of a way to stop the mazou...botton line we want at least 2 chapters of a 1 on 1 between tobi and naruto, they're freaking destined to fight, they come way back since naruto birth, so please *no sasuke* in this




*Spoiler*: __ 











Naruto is about to 


*Spoiler*: __ 













History repeats itself.

It has with the Zabuza fight (which I could not even read or watch the second time over because its just a recycling of old material), and Tobi is now the person wearing the mask.  Sasuke may be far away right now, but he is going to save Naruto in the next arc you just see it coming 100 miles chapters away, dont you?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 23, 2012)

orochimaru brings sasuke to the impure world where he gets to communicate with the dead. he sees his clan and talks with them.

this world is one that is unable to see or communicate with the pure world without a certain technique that only orochimaru knows. shisui uchiha comes out from the shadows and tells sasuke a secret itachi still hid from him. the chapter ends with sasuke looking into a corner and seeing a small uchiha kid who greatly ressembled him from before the massacre. sasuke is left in shock


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


----------



## KevKev (Jul 23, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_



I don't get it


----------



## Fay (Jul 23, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> orochimaru brings sasuke to the impure world where he gets to communicate with the dead. he sees his clan and talks with them.



How can Oro bring him there? If he had that power wouldn't he go there to be with his parents in the first place, that is why he wanted to be immortal after all.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 23, 2012)

maupp said:
			
		

> this fight has to go at least 4 chapters w/o interuption and at least 1 or 2 chapters of naruto vs tobi 1 on 1 w/ kaakshi preparing his justu while bee and gai think of a way to stop the mazou...botton line we want at least 2 chapters of a 1 on 1 between tobi and naruto



Haha, none of that is happening. Go write your own fanfic.

Tobi is Obito, he has no business with Naruto, but with Kakashi.

You people think everything concerns/is about Naruto, but thankfully it's not like that, otherwise I would've stopped reading this a long time ago.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_



I'd kill myself.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> I'd kill myself.


not if the juubi is actually........ a hyuuga


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Orochimaru and Sasuke arrive.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 23, 2012)

Arrive where.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Arrive where.



Don't know.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Arrive where.



they find the oracle and sasuke says with his black glasses on........ "wow". orochimaru says "i can only promise you the secrets of the universe son. nothing more".

+reps for the first who catches the two references


----------



## Easley (Jul 23, 2012)

The next chapter is clearly Naruto vs Tobi. Naruto wants to bash in his mask, and Tobi will not let him touch the Mazou. "A direct one-on-one battle begins". Main character vs main enemy. How it should be.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> they find the oracle and sasuke says with his black glasses on........ "wow". orochimaru says "i can only promise you the secrets of the universe son. nothing more".
> 
> +reps for the first who catches the two references



Men In Black?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Google 




Juubi has the Golden Byakugam, Neji and Hinata spots the light of the eye and also awaken their Golden Byakugam


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Men In Black?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



first reference. second one


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Easley said:


> The next chapter is clearly Naruto vs Tobi. Naruto wants to bash in his mask, and Tobi will not let him touch the Mazou. "A direct one-on-one battle begins". Main character vs main enemy. How it should be.



Tobi is going to play a game of racquetball with Naruto's body.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I don't get it


That's his shtick


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi is going to play a game of racquetball with Naruto's body.



This one never gets old


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 23, 2012)

Fay said:


> How can Oro bring him there? If he had that power wouldn't he go there to be with his parents in the first place, that is why he wanted to be immortal after all.



oro always wanted to be immortal, why didn't he just turn himself into an edo tensei zombie?

sometimes you just need to think outside the plot hole


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi is going to play a game of racquetball with Naruto's body.


...why do you assume that? Naruto's been hyped up to defeat Tobi.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2012)

We will find out.


----------



## Syntaxis (Jul 23, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...why do you assume that? Naruto's been hyped up to defeat Tobi.



Naruto doesn't have what it takes to defeat Tobi. Remember how Konan had it all figured out? Naruto can't launch an assault that Tobi can't escape or dodge. Unless he blitzes Tobi like Minato did, but I doubt he'll fall for a Rasengan to the back again...

... then again, that's probably how Kishimoto is going to defeat Tobi. Rasengan to the back. Except this time there's no time/space ninjutsu involved, just incredibly high speed movement.

Oh, but there's the big statue 10-tails thingy, too. Even Kyuubi can't tackle that on his own, or so he said.

I have no idea where this fight is going...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Naruto doesn't have what it takes to defeat Tobi. Remember how Konan had it all figured out? Naruto can't launch an assault that Tobi can't escape or dodge. Unless he blitzes Tobi like Minato did, but I doubt he'll fall for a Rasengan to the back again...
> 
> ... then again, that's probably how Kishimoto is going to defeat Tobi. Rasengan to the back. Except this time there's no time/space ninjutsu involved, just incredibly high speed movement.
> 
> ...


The entire point of Naruto's possession and later training of Kurama is to defeat Tobi. His speed is easily on his father's level now and he needs to show that he can defeat Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Naruto can use his Shadow Clones to engage Tobi, while the original waits for Tobi's counter attack - at that moment, he'll use his gar speed to enter in close and land a blow.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Naruto doesn't have what it takes to defeat Tobi. Remember how Konan had it all figured out? Naruto can't launch an assault that Tobi can't escape or dodge. Unless he blitzes Tobi like Minato did, but I doubt he'll fall for a Rasengan to the back again...
> 
> ... then again, that's probably how Kishimoto is going to defeat Tobi. Rasengan to the back. Except this time there's no time/space ninjutsu involved, just incredibly high speed movement.
> 
> ...



people actually think naruto will fail i dont remember a shonen manga where the villain wins


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you but I hope to god Naruto punches Tobi right in his face. He really has it coming, and that mask has to break one way or another.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus it would just be plain badass if he breaks it that way since the mask is hard as fuck


----------



## Phemt (Jul 23, 2012)

Tobi is intengible, and his mask is undestructable. Good luck with that.

How ever it comes off, and whenever it does, Kakashi will have his emotional breakdown and will take it upon himself to "fix" Obito.

Tobi could take it off himself and say "Do you recognize/remember me, Kakashi?", just to taunt him.


----------



## NW (Jul 23, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Haha, none of that is happening. Go write your own fanfic.
> 
> Tobi is Obito, he has no business with Naruto, but with Kakashi.
> 
> You people think everything concerns/is about Naruto, but thankfully it's not like that, otherwise I would've stopped reading this a long time ago.


Umm, dude... Naruto's the main hero. Tobi's the main villain. of course they're going to have a big fight. I also think Tobi is Obito. Maybe Kakashi will try to fight him for a bit and get pwned. Then he'll leave it up to Naruto to defeat him.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 23, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Umm, dude... Naruto's the main hero. Tobi's the main villain. of course they're going to have a big fight. I also think Tobi is Obito. Maybe Kakashi will try to fight him for a bit and get pwned. Then he'll leave it up to Naruto to defeat him.



Naruto being the main hero doesn't mean anything.

Orochimaru was the main villain in Part 1. Was he defeated by Naruto? No.

Tobi being the main villian is arguable. Doesn't look like it to me.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Tobi is intengible, and his mask is undestructable. Good luck with that.
> 
> How ever it comes off, and whenever it does, Kakashi will have his emotional breakdown and will take it upon himself to "fix" Obito.
> 
> Tobi could take it off himself and say "Do you recognize/remember me, Kakashi?", just to taunt him.



I pray to the manga Gods that Tobi isn't Obito; in fact, I hope he isn't even wearing his face. Obito's right eye is good enough. Pull Kakashi's emotional strings with that, but nothing else.

Fuck Obito.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm surprised that Tobi hasn't taunted Naruto about his parents yet. From Tobi's point of view Naruto doesn't actually know that Tobi was responsible for their deaths so it is something he should actually try to use. 

I'm also impressed that Naruto is so chill. When Pein killed Jiraiya he had cold fury going into that fight. Tobi is the man responsible for his lonely life and he is just clowning the man.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought the Kyuubi was responsible for their deaths.

No, them themselves are responsible for their own deaths, because they both jumped for their deaths on their own free will.

Tobi surely can't be blamed here.

Tobi keeps on taunting Kakashi, why'd you think. ;D



Klue said:


> I pray to the manga Gods that Tobi isn't Obito; in fact, I hope he isn't even wearing his face. Obito's right eye is good enough. Pull Kakashi's emotional strings with that, but nothing else.
> 
> Fuck Obito.



[sp=Tag yo' shit][/sp]

Accept reality.


----------



## NW (Jul 23, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Naruto being the main hero doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Orochimaru was the main villain in Part 1. Was he defeated by Naruto? No.
> 
> Tobi being the main villian is arguable. Doesn't look like it to me.


But Obito killed Naruto's parents. Not to mention he was an exact parallel to Naruto. I'm pretty sure it will go as I said. That just seems to make the most sense.



Klue said:


> I pray to the manga Gods that Tobi isn't Obito; in fact, I hope he isn't even wearing his face. Obito's right eye is good enough. Pull Kakashi's emotional strings with that, but nothing else.
> 
> Fuck Obito.


Obito laughs at your lack of faith.



Gunners said:


> I'm surprised that Tobi hasn't taunted Naruto about his parents yet. From Tobi's point of view Naruto doesn't actually know that Tobi was responsible for their deaths so it is something he should actually try to use.
> 
> I'm also impressed that Naruto is so chill. When Pein killed Jiraiya he had cold fury going into that fight. Tobi is the man responsible for his lonely life and he is just clowning the man.


Lol.


Sutol said:


> I thought the Kyuubi was responsible for their deaths.
> 
> No, them themselves are responsible for their own deaths, because they both jumped for their deaths on their own free will.
> 
> ...


Tobi indirectly was the cause of their deaths. He caused the whole ordeal.



Sutol said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Accept reality.


He won't accept it until it's shown. That's just how these people are.

Anyway, let's not start a TIA(Tobi's Identity Argument) here, okay. There's already a thread for that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 23, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> I have no idea where this fight is going...



The fight will end with Tobi as the loser. Naruto has been training to defeat Tobi and I doubt Kishi won't allow Naruto the victory.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

I have accepted reality - I fully expect Tobi to be Obito at this point; although, the timeline won't allow it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2012)

this week is a double issue right? 

i will dislike it a lot if obito ends up being tobi would not make sense but i guess i will have to accept it. the whole age thing vs minato he looks like a grown man while kakashi looks like a kid. there were the same age.


----------



## NW (Jul 23, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> The fight will end with Tobi as the loser. Naruto has been training to defeat Tobi and I doubt Kishi won't allow Naruto the victory.


it's gonna be one helluva battle, though. Especially if Tobi becomes the JJ(Juubi's jinchuriki[LOL]).



Klue said:


> I have accepted reality - I fully expect Tobi to be Obito at this point; although, the timeline won't allow it.


I have explanations for those so called timeline "inconsistencies", however I must refrain from posting them outside the TIT(Tobi's Identity Thread).



Gabe said:


> this week is a double issue right?
> 
> i will dislike it a lot if obito ends up being tobi would not make sense but i guess i will have to accept it.


You don't like it only because it doesn't make sense? No problem. Kishi will explain it, and then you'll like it.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 23, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Tobi indirectly was the cause of their deaths. He caused the whole ordeal.



The Kyuubi acted on his own accord so he must be held responsible.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 23, 2012)

The rookies are heading towards Naruto's location, and after Itachi's talk with Naruto about him not being able to do everything by himself, and by the rookies themselves saying that they were going to fight with him _together_, I think it's safe to assume Naruto won't beat Tobi alone. 

Plus, the rookies fighting together would be awesome. ​


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> The rookies are heading towards Naruto's location, and after Itachi's talk with Naruto about him not being able to do everything by himself, and by the rookies themselves saying that they were going to fight with him _together_, I think it's safe to assume Naruto won't beat Tobi alone.
> 
> Plus, the rookies fighting together would be awesome. ​



It would be, if Kishi pulls it off correctly: focusing on non-stop action, keeping chit-chat to a minimum.

But don't you find it funny? Roughly three arcs ago, the teamwork against a shinobi of Pain's calibre, was to not get involved at all - for the level of combat was simply too high for anyone else to interfere.

Now, we have Pain's superior, who utilizes Pain's powers at arguably a higher level, along with Gedo Mazou and the Sharingan, and yet..... 

lol, Kishi.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 23, 2012)

KAKASHI10 LOGIC:

1- Manga is the next issue after the movie comes out.
2- Weare getting the manga before the movie 
3- The manga will be either

A- Boring with lots of dialog of things we already know.
B- Naruto Stops the resurection.
C- Bee gets capture.
D- Focus on the rookies.
E- Madara teletransporting himsef to Tobi

You decided.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 23, 2012)

If Madara could do such a thing as teleporting himself he would've done so already.

He's already haxed enough.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> It would be, if Kishi pulls it off correctly: focusing on non-stop action, keeping chit-chat to a minimum.



That's true. Though even talking with the rookies would be great at this rate. I no longer give any fucks for Sharingan or Rinnegan or anything related ​


> But don't you find it funny? Roughly three arcs ago, the teamwork against a shinobi of Pain's calibre, was to not get involved at all - for the level of combat was simply too high for anyone else to interfere.
> 
> Now, we have Pain's superior, who utilizes Pain's powers at arguably a higher level, along with Gedo Mazou and the Sharingan, and yet.....
> 
> lol, Kishi.



I think it depends how you interpret that fight, though. Naruto couldn't beat Pein by himself - Hinata jumped in and saved him, and in turn allowed him to activate his Kyuubi chakra through sheer rage. He also would have fully turned into the nine-tailed fox had it not been for Minato stopping its chakra growing any more. Even then, Naruto only survived Pein's Chibaku Tensei _because_ of the Kyuubi's chakra. At that point in the manga, Naruto couldn't access that amount of the Kyuubi's chakra by himself, it wasn't really him using the chakra, it was the Kyuubi. 

_Technically_, Naruto required the help of three others in order to combat Pein. Perhaps even four if you include Katsuyu who fed Naruto with information throughout the entire fight. He couldn't win that fight by himself.

I should add that the rookies are probably stronger now than they were during the Pein arc. Chouji can go into Butterfly mode, Ino can combat Asuma in close range and Shikamaru is . . more intelligent? Lee can attack in perfect co-ordination with his master, Gai. Neji pulled out a few new jutsu, and Tenten used the Bashōsen for a while off-panel. Sakura hasn't done anything worthy of note, but Kishimoto made her look rather powerful and cunning when she took out the Neji clone, which was his intention I'm sure. Team 8 has done very little of note, but Team 8 always got the least attention out of the rookies, so that's no surprise. 

Kishimoto is a good writer as far as I'm concerned, he just focuses too much on certain things and not enough on others ie. Uchiha​


----------



## 8 (Jul 23, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> The rookies are heading towards Naruto's location, and after Itachi's talk with Naruto about him not being able to do everything by himself, and by the rookies themselves saying that they were going to fight with him _together_, I think it's safe to assume Naruto won't beat Tobi alone.
> 
> Plus, the rookies fighting together would be awesome. ​


that could also play out like this:
1. naruto and his small party beat tobi.
2. madara about to capture naruto.
3. naruto and his small party too tired to fight madara.
4. rookies and everyone else who were heading towards that location protect naruto from madara.

this way naruto defeat tobi. while the others still get to fight.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, technically; Naruto received support. But that type of teamwork wasn't what Kishi was really aiming for there.

He is undoubtedly a solid author in my opinion, but he loses himself in his plot some times - shedding consistency when it suits his current needs, like he is doing now.

In one case, he wanted to write Naruto as the hero and show his growth; now his aim is to strengthen some of the manga's core themes: Bonds, teamwork and peace.

You can't possibly tell me that Bijuu/Sage Naruto and Tobi aren't greater than Sage Naruto and Pain respectively. History tells us that shinobi of even Kakashi and Gai's calibre shouldn't be present right now (Bee, I'll accept). The strength of the Konoha 11 during the Pain arc compared to now isn't even remotely clear.

*Not close to a game killer for me*, but it leaves a slightly sour taste in my mouth whenever I reflect on the Pain arc. The least he could do is acknowledge or explain how the Konoha 11, and their sensei(s), vastly increased their powers since Pain's attack.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> That's true. Though even talking with the rookies would be great at this rate. I no longer give any fucks for Sharingan or Rinnegan or anything related ​
> 
> 
> I think it depends how you interpret that fight, though. Naruto couldn't beat Pein by himself - Hinata jumped in and saved him, and in turn allowed him to activate his Kyuubi chakra through sheer rage. He also would have fully turned into the nine-tailed fox had it not been for Minato stopping its chakra growing any more. Even then, Naruto only survived Pein's Chibaku Tensei _because_ of the Kyuubi's chakra. At that point in the manga, Naruto couldn't access that amount of the Kyuubi's chakra by himself, it wasn't really him using the chakra, it was the Kyuubi.
> ...



rookies will probably just be cheerleader and they are coming with the whole alliance i doubt they will all get involved in any way.  this fight is way out of their league naruto and tobi are in a whole other level right now. i suspect them just being there to support naruto. or will fight zetsus they would just get in naruto way right now. i think if they interfere they would  make naruto vulnerable and he would try and protect them leaving himself open to an attack. i expect tobi to seal the juubi in him and naruto going into bijuu mode having another bijuu vs bijuu fight especially if kishi wants both naruto and tobi to have an incomplete juubi.


----------



## auem (Jul 23, 2012)

i would like to see all rookies converging at some point and then sasu-oro crossing their path.... reaction will be priceless..


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 24, 2012)

I actually dont think the rookies or kakashi will be doing anything this chapter. Im thinking the battle is at least gonna start with pure one on one naruto vs. tobi. 

Also, someone asked if this was a double chapter, i didnt here about that. does anyone know?


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Straight up one-on-one clash between Nartuo and Tobi is what I'm looking to see. Pretty sure the majority of our forum are in agreement, especially the "feat junkies."


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

As much as I'd like for Obito's mask to come off next chapter, it's probably not realistic. 

I think his fight with Naruto has to last at least 2 chapters before he breaks off the mask.(I'm betting he goes back into Bijuu mode and gives him a _real_ headbutt this time.) The fight could probably progress better though once they find out his identity. I'm torn.

I just want his mask to come off soon.

I wanna see his face. And those scars.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> As much as I'd like for Obito's mask to come off next chapter, it's probably not realistic.
> 
> I think his fight with Naruto has to last at least 2 chapters before he breaks off the mask.(I'm betting he goes back into Bijuu mode and gives him a _real_ headbutt this time.) The fight could probably progress better though once they find out his identity. I'm torn.
> 
> ...



Tell me, why do you want Tobi to be Obito? Do you believe Kishi can transform Obito into a villain of Tobi's calibre in an adequate manner?

To be totally honest with you, I don't think he can pull it off. Obito revealed absolutely no qualities for the author to prey upon and really no avenue to construct a believable motive.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 24, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> The rookies are heading towards Naruto's location, and after Itachi's talk with Naruto about him not being able to do everything by himself, and by the rookies themselves saying that they were going to fight with him _together_, I think it's safe to assume Naruto won't beat Tobi alone.
> 
> Plus, the rookies fighting together would be awesome. ​



Naruto will them to stand back as soon as they get there, man. As usual.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope Tobi show some Katon jutsu , what that fan haaxx can do and hopefully new haxx.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing beats Madara's Gouka Mekkyaku no jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Mickie said:


> Hope Tobi show some Katon jutsu , what that fan haaxx can do and hopefully new haxx.



I'd imagine that his war fan would supply wind element support for a fire jutsu. You know: Fan the flames.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 24, 2012)

I just hope they stick with Naruto vs. Tobi until the mask comes off.

If they switch to some other bullshit again....


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I just hope they stick with Naruto vs. Tobi until the mask comes off.
> 
> If they switch to some other bullshit again....



Even for the scroll's contents or "the person that knows everything?"


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> He won't accept it until it's shown. That's just how these people are.
> 
> Anyway, let's not start a TIA(Tobi's Identity Argument) here, okay. There's already a thread for that.



Welcome to the TRUTH, brother...


----------



## maupp (Jul 24, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Haha, none of that is happening. Go write your own fanfic.
> 
> *Tobi is Obito, he has no business with Naruto, but with Kakashi.
> *
> You people think everything concerns/is about Naruto, but thankfully it's not like that, otherwise I would've stopped reading this a long time ago.


dude you're the one who should stop reading the manga and keep dreaming about your own fanfictions...if you hate naruto that much why even bother reading the latest chapters cuz there gona heavily concentrate on naruto

and lol at kakshi having a story w/ tobi but naruto has no story with him ....this is what some people call desperation...your hate for naruto is just plain funny, at least be realistic and face reality

lol you seriously crack me up....naruto no having a story w/ tobi 
and even more lol at the bolded, tobi has no busness w/ naruto     :rotft    you haters will never cease to crack me up

just a piece of advice you should already go in a corner and start crying a river 



Klue said:


> Even for the scroll's contents or "the person that knows everything?"


we've waited for tobi's identity forever and his mask to come off plus we we've waited for the naruto vs tobi fight since all the minao tobi kyuubi saga, this new mystery of "the person who knows everything" can wait, after all that mystery only started a couple of weeks ago unlike tobi identity that has been there for* years*


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

maupp said:


> we've waited for tobi's identity forever and his mask to come off plus we we've waited for the naruto vs tobi fight since all the minao tobi kyuubi saga, this new mystery of "the person who knows everything" can wait, after all that mystery only started a couple of weeks ago unlike tobi identity that has been there for* years*



Good point.


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tell me, why do you want Tobi to be Obito? Do you believe Kishi can transform Obito into a villain of Tobi's calibre in an adequate manner?
> 
> To be totally honest with you, I don't think he can pull it off. Obito revealed absolutely no qualities for the author to prey upon and really no avenue to construct a believable motive.


I can already think of a few things off the top of my head to suggest a possible motive.

Anyway, that's for Kishi to explain. Obito fits Kishi's writing style perfectly.



Palpatine said:


> I just hope they stick with Naruto vs. Tobi until the mask comes off.
> 
> If they switch to some other bullshit again....


I know. I wish Kishi'd stop fucking around a stay with one battle.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2012)

maupp said:


> dude you're the one who should stop reading the manga and keep dreaming about your own fanfictions...if you hate naruto that much why even bother reading the latest chapters cuz there gona heavily concentrate on naruto
> 
> and lol at kakshi having a story w/ tobi but naruto has no story with him ....this is what some people call desperation...your hate for naruto is just plain funny, at least be realistic and face reality
> 
> ...




The only connection tobi has with Naruto is how Naruto is foiling his well laid plans. As obito, he would have another connection and that would be 

1. they would both be kakashi's pupils
2. obito was a naruto clone who went to the dark side just like how Naruto said he almost did long ago. SO naruto's connection to him would be to save him.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 24, 2012)

maupp said:


> we've waited for tobi's identity forever and his mask to come off plus we we've waited for the naruto vs tobi fight since all the minao tobi kyuubi saga, this new mystery of "the person who knows everything" can wait, after all that mystery only started a couple of weeks ago unlike tobi identity that has been there for* years*



You're not "we". You're as irrelevant as they get. 

Tobi's identity has been obvious since the day he was introduced. No one is going to be surprised except the ones who can't put two and two together like yourself.

Tobi/Obito doesn't have any business with Naruto, no matter how much you try to convince yourself that he does.

Now that we know that Tobi never needed the Kyuubi or the Hachibi for the Juubi's revival and infinite Tsukuyomi: 

This fight makes *ZERO* sense.


----------



## Hurricanes (Jul 24, 2012)

Tobi better be a shocking character that would throw us all off for waiting that long. 
I would be suprised if he's Obito cause there is no way in hell Obito would have such abilites even if he was Madara's desciple. He has more chakra than anyone in naruto summining, teleporting alll over and controlling 7 bijuus. Tell me how Obito (a kakashi level at best a level below itachi) would dream of such power and knowledge? 
He's obviously an Uzumak (Hashirama gone bad)


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sutol said:


> You're not "we". You're as irrelevant as they get.
> 
> Tobi's identity has been obvious since the day he was introduced. No one is going to be surprised except the ones who can't put two and two together like yourself.
> 
> ...



So Tobi trying to kill naruto while he was a baby, sending the 9 tails to the leaf which resulted in narutos parents deaths, starting a war which naruto is destined to stop, manipulating nagato, and taunting naruto to try and knock off his mask doesnt scream " NARUTO VS TOBI!!!" to you?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> Tobi better be a shocking character that would throw us all off for waiting that long.
> I would be suprised if he's Obito cause there is no way in hell Obito would have such abilites even if he was Madara's desciple. He has more chakra than anyone in naruto summining, teleporting alll over and controlling 7 bijuus. Tell me how Obito (a kakashi level at best a level below itachi) would dream of such power and knowledge?
> He's obviously an Uzumak (Hashirama gone bad)



this statement is sooooo stupid! we only saw obito at the very beginning of his power, he was like 13.How the hell do you know what he was/is capable of? Well actually there is a way to know...kakashi's sharingan! Yes you see kakashi has 3 tomoe and a MS....well gee I guess obito can also have that shit right? And wow...kakashi uses his sharingan really well and he's not even an uchiha but I guess obito who IS an uchiha would NEVER be able to increase his chakra amount and be more impressive with his own eye right?



In a manga where training can shoot you up several levels in a month. There is NOTHING implausible about a brainwashed reconstructed obito achieving new levels of power. Or for that matter, no reason why obito by himself wouldn't be kage level in the manga right now had kakashi gaiden never happened.


so don't use his pre power levels from the gaiden because they don't apply, anybody can become strong in this manga.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 24, 2012)

How is it stupid? Because you disagree son_michael?



Sutol said:


> You're not "we". You're as irrelevant as they get.
> 
> Tobi's identity has been obvious since the day he was introduced. No one is going to be surprised except the ones who can't put two and two together like yourself.
> 
> ...


Other than Minato giving Naruto Kurama for the sole purpose of defeating Tobi? Other than Tobi being directly responsible for Naruto's parent's deaths and the attack on Konoha? Tobi has business with Naruto.


----------



## auem (Jul 24, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> So Tobi trying to kill naruto while he was a baby, sending the 9 tails to the leaf which resulted in narutos parents deaths, starting a war which naruto is destined to stop, manipulating nagato, and taunting naruto to try and knock off his mask doesnt scream " NARUTO VS TOBI!!!" to you?



leave it...he read his  manga,we ours.....nobody own naruto(but kishi)..

i think if the mask gonna break,it will happen in chapter 600....not earlier...
i think 'who know everything' and tobi's identity will both be revealed in that chap...


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing wrong with people refusing to believe/accept Obito as the man behind the mask. The reasons why he can't possibly be Obito are more numerous than the reasons why he can.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nothing wrong with people refusing to believe/accept Obito as the man behind the mask. The reasons why he can't possibly be Obito are more numerous than the reasons why he can.


Exactly. Thanks Klue.


----------



## Hurricanes (Jul 24, 2012)

son_michael said:


> this statement is sooooo stupid! we only saw obito at the very beginning of his power, he was like 13.How the hell do you know what he was/is capable of? Well actually there is a way to know...kakashi's sharingan! Yes you see kakashi has 3 tomoe and a MS....well gee I guess obito can also have that shit right? And wow...kakashi uses his sharingan really well and he's not even an uchiha but I guess obito who IS an uchiha would NEVER be able to increase his chakra amount and be more impressive with his own eye right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At that age itachi was an anbu leader while Obito woke his two tomoe sharingan for the first time. 
I would have loved tobi to be obito when he was first introduced as the goofy and funny character but now it's in another level and it would take forever to build Obito's character up to this point. 
I would love an uchiha to be involved in alot of things cause they make things interesting but Obito is just not plaussible to be this type of Villian.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 24, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> So Tobi trying to kill naruto while he was a baby, sending the 9 tails to the leaf which resulted in narutos parents deaths, starting a war which naruto is destined to stop, manipulating nagato, and taunting naruto to try and knock off his mask doesnt scream " NARUTO VS TOBI!!!" to you?



Naruto was merely a hostage. Karin was also Danzou's hostage. Does that scream "DANZOU VS KARIN!!!" to you? Haha.

Naruto gained Kurama thanks to Tobi unleashing the 9-tails on the village. I'd be showing some gratitude.

The rest of your points are all weak.

To me it screams "FORCED FIGHT BY THE AUTHOR!!!"

*Because Tobi has no reason to be there*, if we exclude the whole Kakashi ordeal.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Tobi started a war, because his preference was to revive the Juubi in its complete state. He could have easily stripped Edo Kinkaku and Ginkaku from the onset.

I agree with Sutol on that end.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How is it stupid? Because you disagree son_michael?




no its stupid because your basing his potential and power level on when he first activated his sharingan as a child.








Hurricanes said:


> At that age itachi was an anbu leader while Obito woke his two tomoe sharingan for the first time.
> I would have loved tobi to be obito when he was first introduced as the goofy and funny character but now it's in another level and it would take forever to build Obito's character up to this point.
> I would love an uchiha to be involved in alot of things cause they make things interesting but Obito is just not plaussible to be this type of Villian.




What about Naruto,Sakura,ten ten etc are you saying when they were kids they were elite? Yet now Naruto is pretty much the strongest Ninja alive bar rikuudo senin and possibly Sasuke. sakura is Jounin level and the rest of the rookies have all become more powerful as well. You dont judge based on childhood.

You think itachi was equivalent to what he is now when he was a child? Itachi  was a natural born genius/prodigy Naruto wasn't and look at him now. And guess what? Obito is the uchiha version of Naruto.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi started a war, because his preference was to revive the Juubi in its complete state. He could have easily stripped Edo Kinkaku and Ginkaku from the onset.
> 
> I agree with Sutol on that end.



Thing is, Tobi can teleport himself & Gedo Mazou right now wherever he wants and complete the moon's eye plan without interference!

Yet he's staying there in defensive mode.

Non sense.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Thing is, Tobi can teleport himself & Gedo Mazou right now wherever he wants and complete the moon's eye plan without interference!
> 
> Yet he's staying there in defensive mode.
> 
> Non sense.



lol, good point.

All of this could have been avoided if Kishi allowed the Juubi's revival in an incomplete state but at the expense of using Moon's Eye Plan until the remaining bijuu were sealed.

The reader would have interpreted Tobi's actions as a means to increases his chances for success.


----------



## Hurricanes (Jul 24, 2012)

son_michael said:


> no its stupid because your basing his potential and power level on when he first activated his sharingan as a child.
> 
> 
> What about Naruto,Sakura,ten ten etc are you saying when they were kids they were elite? Yet now Naruto is pretty much the strongest Ninja alive bar rikuudo senin and possibly Sasuke. sakura is Jounin level and the rest of the rookies have all become more powerful as well. You dont judge based on childhood.
> ...




Naruto is the main character and if it wasn't for Minato we wouldn't have been talking about him probably, but anyways Obito was introduced as village loving guy who put his life on the line for his team. Tobi is a dark character as konan said he's the ultimate dark character probably was born with it my guess. 
So please let's not argue about this cuz u an I don't know who the Mask man is just saying it would be hard to imagine if it was Obito and there is no need in hiding him, Uchihas are too cocky and proud of themselfs to be hiding behind a mask.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jul 24, 2012)

I am _so_ ready to know who Tobi is. In fact, I'm so ready that if I don't find out soon I'm not going to care anymore.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 24, 2012)

I actually don't think we'll get any more hints about who Tobi is next chapter.

I anticipate the next chapter will primarily be fighting, and thus am kinda un-hyped for it. :/


----------



## Hurricanes (Jul 24, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Thing is, Tobi can teleport himself & Gedo Mazou right now wherever he wants and complete the moon's eye plan without interference!
> 
> Yet he's staying there in defensive mode.
> 
> Non sense.



Another point to prove that Tobi is not an uchiha cuz if he was he would u use that art of run jutsu lol


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> Naruto is the main character and if it wasn't for Minato we wouldn't have been talking about him probably, but anyways Obito was introduced as village loving guy who put his life on the line for his team. Tobi is a dark character as konan said he's the ultimate dark character probably was born with it my guess.
> So please let's not argue about this cuz u an I don't know who the Mask man is just saying it would be hard to imagine if it was Obito and there is no need in hiding him, Uchihas are too cocky and proud of themselfs to be hiding behind a mask.



Way to completely side step the convo in a direction we weren't even going LOL


my discussion with you was to prove you were wrong about knowing whether obito would be weak now or not based on how he was as a child. Since you couldn't keep up the convo I will assume you have admitted defeat.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 24, 2012)

Melodie said:


> He said that one vs. one battle begins. ​



That's flavor text written by the editor, not Kishi, it obviously isn't 1v1, given the personnel present at the battle, the others aren't just going to twiddle their thumbs.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 24, 2012)

maupp said:


> we've waited for tobi's identity forever and his mask to come off plus we we've waited for the naruto vs tobi fight since all the minao tobi kyuubi saga, this new mystery of "the person who knows everything" can wait, after all that mystery only started a couple of weeks ago unlike tobi identity that has been there for* years*



There's a very good chance it's the same mystery, actually.



Sutol said:


> You're not "we". You're as irrelevant as they get.
> 
> Tobi's identity has been obvious since the day he was introduced. No one is going to be surprised except the ones who can't put two and two together like yourself.
> 
> ...



So you admit that Obito fighting Naruto makes no sense, but instead of admitting that Obito = Tobi is problematic, you just say that main fight of the manga is illogical and move on?

I'm confused.


Anyway I still don't think Tobi will be revealed anytime soon. Too many fans are riding on that. Kishi must know that Tobi's identity is going to make or break the manga for a decent percentage of the readers, and I can guarantee you that whoever he is, a lot of fans are going to be calling it quits (seeing as I can name half a dozen fans right off who are only reading it to find out who he is by now). Kishi's going to string it out as long as possible.


----------



## Hurricanes (Jul 24, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Way to completely side step the convo in a direction we weren't even going LOL
> 
> 
> my discussion with you was to prove you were wrong about knowing whether obito would be weak now or not based on how he was as a child. Since you couldn't keep up the convo I will assume you have admitted defeat.



Lol it's not that I want to avoid the convo it's just that we are not gonna agree on things as we continue on. If you want to continue then tell me facts or clues that would prove he could be Obito? besides the sharingan on his right side?


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, good point.
> 
> All of this could have been avoided if Kishi allowed the Juubi's revival in an incomplete state but at the expense of using Moon's Eye Plan until the remaining bijuu were sealed.
> 
> The reader would have interpreted Tobi's actions as a means to increases his chances for success.



yup but now tobi is fail 


but orochimaru is still here. i want to know the user who once posted a long time ago "itachi did not seal and kill orochimaru. it's just that kishi is hiding orochimaru for now". those words have so much truth in them


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> Lol it's not that I want to avoid the convo it's just that we are not gonna agree on things as we continue on. If you want to continue then tell me facts or clues that would prove he could be Obito? besides the sharingan on his right side?




but that's not what we were discussing 


and anyway I can't be bothered to type tons of evidence for tobi obito at 4:40 AM in the morning.

look at this thread for evidence=


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's a very good chance it's the same mystery, actually.



How can Tobi be "The One Who Knows Everything" when he doesn't even know the names of the Bijuu?



> Anyway I still don't think Tobi will be revealed anytime soon. Too many fans are riding on that. Kishi must know that Tobi's identity is going to make or break the manga for a decent percentage of the readers, and I can guarantee you that whoever he is, a lot of fans are going to be calling it quits (seeing as I can name half a dozen fans right off who are only reading it to find out who he is by now). Kishi's going to string it out as long as possible.



I don't think there are many who are that emotionally invested in the mystery.

Most seem to stick around for the characters. The only ones the twist risks driving away are the small amount of Tobi fans.


----------



## auem (Jul 24, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Thing is, Tobi can teleport himself & Gedo Mazou right now wherever he wants and complete the moon's eye plan without interference!
> 
> Yet he's staying there in defensive mode.
> 
> Non sense.



with all those years that passed by he never bother to do so,now that he got jubi  he is staying there to taunt kakashi and prove he is obito...??

i am not ruling out tobi is obito theory,but being there for kakashi *now* is as much weak reason as facing naruto-bee now...


----------



## Phemt (Jul 24, 2012)

It's the *only* reason.

Yet *another* reason in favour of Tobi=Obito, which is inevitable.



PikaCheeka said:


> So you admit that Obito fighting Naruto makes no sense, but instead of admitting that Obito = Tobi is problematic, you just say that main fight of the manga is illogical and move on?
> 
> I'm confused.



It's only problematic for those are thickheaded.

You're going to find flaws and holes in everything if you look hard enough, anything that wouldn't sit well with you, but that's not going to disprove it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How can Tobi be "The One Who Knows Everything" when he doesn't even know the names of the Bijuu?



Are we taking that line literally? 

Pretty sure Sasuke was referring to the Uchiha Clan and Konoha Village specifically.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 24, 2012)

You think with "meet them" Orochimaru is referring to the Uchiha Clan and Konoha Village?

Seriously?

I mean, for Orochimaru to know who Sasuke wants to meet, he'd need to have telepathy. He doesn't have that, so whoever these people are, their names must be inside that scroll, or at least hinting at them in some way.

Now why would Orochimaru write about some Uchiha Clan members or someone from Konoha?

????????



It's a specifc technique which leads to these people, and that's how Orochimaru knows that Sasuke wants to meet *them*, and that can be only a technique related to the death god.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol, why so many hard on Obito theory.  It is the only theory with evidence. Lol there are no plot holes that aren't fill able with him.  

Every other character is simply put forth because their Uchiha and Tobi is thought to be Uchiha despite there not being much else to suggest they are Tobi except fanfiction to fill in lacking character development.

Obviously if Obito is Tobi he doesn't hold a big grudge against Kakashi or his main antagonist.  He's not hunting him out or stalking him complaining about his failures.  What makes having a history with Kakishi mean that Obito has to be Kakashi's rival? What has Tobi done to Kakashi to make them rivals?

But for Naruto Tobi killed his parents, twisted his "friend", trying to take his dreams etc. 

Anyways, I think this will be a split chapter between Naruto/Sasuke/Gokage.  

I am having a feeling one of the Gokage's life will be in danger.  Will they die I don't know.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 24, 2012)

Naruto headbutts Tobi in the mask breaking it revealing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



another mask.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How can Tobi be "The One Who Knows Everything" when he doesn't even know the names of the Bijuu?



Who knew the names of the Bijuu other than the RS? Sasuke meeting the RS is possible but I'd be surprised, so that doesn't work.

Anyway, I don't think Tobi is the man. I do think the two are connected though, and once we find out one mystery, the other one will be right behind.



> I don't think there are many who are that emotionally invested in the mystery.
> 
> Most seem to stick around for the characters. The only ones the twist risks driving away are the small amount of Tobi fans.



Given the way people treat the topic, yes there are a lot who are emotionally invested in it.



Sutol said:


> It's only problematic for those are thickheaded.
> 
> You're going to find flaws and holes in everything if you look hard enough, anything that wouldn't sit well with you, but that's not going to disprove it.



You said in your last post that Obito has no reason to fight Naruto so the manga makes no sense right now. Shouldn't that tell you something about your theory? 

The "flaw" here, you even admitted, is the entire thing, because "the fight doesn't make sense". It didn't take a lot of hard looking. 

That's like my having the idea that the one who knows everything is Minato, so when we learn that Orochimaru knows secrets about said person, but Orochimaru and Minato have no connections, I'm just going to say that the manga makes no sense instead of accepting that MAYBE my theory is flawed. It's ridiculous. 

You can't say "Because the manga doesn't correspond to my theory, the manga is wrong."


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 24, 2012)

All that help that's headed Naruto's way will next chapter arrive - to Narutoverse's North Pole, maybe, or to the other side of the world that no one ever heard of before. I mean, they can't be that slow to need this long just to reach Naruto, right?


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How can Tobi be "The One Who Knows Everything" when he doesn't even know the names of the Bijuu?



I doubt anyone other than Naruto knows the names of all the bijuu. There are guys who could have found out- like Madara- but all of them look down on them as mere tools.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Jul 24, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I doubt anyone other than Naruto knows the names of all the bijuu. There are guys who could have found out- like Madara- but all of them look down on them as mere tools.


anyone other than...Rikudou Sennin. Though I doubt Sasuke is going to meet him.
 Or is he ?


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 24, 2012)

*Confirmed* spoiler by *Doku*, *Himajin*, and *Ohana* of *2ch.net*

Naruto VS Tobi, the fight begins proper, with Naruto's attack Tobi begins to question himself openly, but the fight is interrupted by the world ninja platoons, led by Neji and Hinata. Neji and Hinata rush to Naruto's side with some information about the Rikudou legend, a secret held by the Hyuuga clan.

The Hyuuga pair activate a secret jutsu known only to the Hyuuga clan. However Tobi understood everything, and he activates a counter jutsu of the Uchiha Clan. It is a very confusing situation, and Kishi doesn't explain who won the battle. Suddenly, Hinata and Neji shrink in size gradually until they are both 5 inches tall. Neji calls for help then Gai collects him, but Neji complains about the smell of sweat. Hinata calls for Naruto and he puts her in his pocket.

Suddenly there is a feeling inside of Naruto, and he has obtained a doujutsu known as the Bidou eyes, which looks similar as Kyuubi eyes mixed with Byakugan eyes. The Byakugan contains the chakra of tailed beasts from 1-8, mixed with the Kyuubi bijuu, it becomes a power to defeat the Ten Tails.

Tobi claims that he has failed but there is a hope, so he jumps into the mouth of the ten tails monster. Naruto activates the Nine Eyes technique, which looks similar as nine rasengans which circle Naruto's body. Then Hinata comes out of Naruto's pocket and she shrinks again to 2.5 inches. Naruto picks her up and he can feel her breathing, so he pulls off the garments and uses his thumb to stroke her chest and then he says "Hyuuga Hinata, Uzumaki Naruto, the Uzumaki and Hyuuga are the ancient blood of the Rikudou Sennin. It is your fate to love one another, to save the world is your destiny. A man is powerless without the love of a woman.". It is the hidden message of the Rikudou Sennin, encoded in the blood of the Hyuuga and Uzumaki clan.

Neji has fallen asleep inside of Gai's shuriken bag, so he spins as the kaiten, then he can fly, so he flies to safety away from the battlefield. Kakashi and Gai ask Naruto what to do, then they leave the battlefield.

The Gedou Mazou speaks as Tobi's voice "Hyuuga, Uzumaki, Uchiha, these are the fated clans. I am nobody. I am nothing. Your clan, your history, will mean nothing to me. You are already in my secret genjutsu world".


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

If that rumour is revelaed OMFG everyone of you anti-Hyuga haters are going to feel my wraith, I sware 

Best day ever; and I'm creating my magnus opus _House of Hyuga _thread very soon :WOW


----------



## Bringer (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_
> 
> If that rumour is revelaed OMFG everyone of you anti-Hyuga haters are going to feel my wraith, I sware
> 
> Best day ever; and I'm creating my magnus opus _House of Hyuga _thread very soon :WOW



UchihaSage is not a reliable resource.

Dont get your hopes up...I know I want Hyuuga feats as well...


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

BringerOfChaos ;(

I've waited so long for this, and I have faith it's true, even if it's not it's definitely coming; and I'm literally going to create a side-thread with all of the _House of Hyuga_ doubters :WOW


----------



## Jad (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, but that spoiler sounds like the worlds weirdest scenario in the whole of the manga. Too much going on, I am 110% sure it is fake.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

Jad the fact someone's brought up the _House of Hyuga_ in a confirmed post sort of ermm ... I dunno what it is just the "weirdest scenario" sort of makes it all the more possible, and it is :WOW


----------



## Jad (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_
> 
> Jad the fact someone's brought up the _House of Hyuga_ in a confirmed post sort of ermm ... I dunno what it is just the "weirdest scenario" sort of makes it all the more possible, and it is :WOW



But there isn't any fighting feats from the Hyuuga in that spoiler, so it isn't that very good.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmmm ;S

Well I still hope it's true, but the whole Naruto thing feels the most oddest out of it all; but fingers crossed still, Jad :WOW


----------



## Jad (Jul 24, 2012)

UchihaSage, where did you get those spoilers from? Could you post the link or something maybe?


----------



## 8 (Jul 24, 2012)

i would say hyuuga is more likely to be to be related to rikudou then not.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

Well they obviously are related to _Rikudou_; without a shadow of a doubt there; so once again common sense as far as spoilers are concerned enters ;(


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 24, 2012)

Uchihasage, give us the source. I don't like any BS until its confirmed.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Confirmed* spoiler by *Doku*, *Himajin*, and *Ohana* of *2ch.net*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wtf did I just read?


----------



## Mateush (Jul 24, 2012)

Obviously UchihaSage wrote all it himself. Not nice of him to use names of spoiler providers.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

If UchihaSage wrote it 

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


----------



## Sareth (Jul 24, 2012)

Are you guys serious? That is the most obvious FAKE spoiler I've ever read. Bart, dude... get a grip.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 24, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Confirmed* spoiler by *Doku*, *Himajin*, and *Ohana* of *2ch.net*
> 
> Naruto VS Tobi, the fight begins proper, with Naruto's attack Tobi begins to question himself openly, but the fight is interrupted by the world ninja platoons, led by Neji and Hinata. Neji and Hinata rush to Naruto's side with some information about the Rikudou legend, a secret held by the Hyuuga clan.
> 
> The Hyuuga pair activate a secret jutsu known only to the Hyuuga clan. ".



stopped reading here.

Now I know its a fake


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 24, 2012)

Again with this shrinking and growing shit? LOL smells like bad fanfic


----------



## Sarry (Jul 24, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Confirmed* spoiler by *Doku*, *Himajin*, and *Ohana* of *2ch.net*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


What did I just read? It sounds like a bad Naru-hina fanfic
Please tell me that is not real.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Are you guys serious? That is the most obvious FAKE spoiler I've ever read. Bart, dude... get a grip.



Sorry ;(



Grimmjowsensei said:


> stopped reading here.
> 
> Now I know its a fake



Eeeeek ;O



Itachifan727 said:


> Again with this shrinking and growing shit? LOL smells like bad fanfic


----------



## Taki (Jul 24, 2012)

Hopefully Onoki's death pretty soon. I cant believe he hasnt died yet.


----------



## auem (Jul 24, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It's the *only* reason.
> 
> Yet *another* reason in favour of Tobi=Obito, which is inevitable.
> 
> ...



nope..he has no reason to keep it this late,unless he is not what you presume.......it actually goes against tobi=obito theory....


i can give you one better reason why he is not going away from the field to cast mugen-tsukoyami...
*now that he heard about edo-madara's revival,he is  waiting for him to show up and decide the proper step....real madara's soul now being bound to earth,casting mugen-tsykoyami will affect him too....
tobi may be truly his ally *


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2012)

the spoilers is fake he did the same thing last week to mess with people


----------



## Jad (Jul 24, 2012)

Gabe said:


> the spoilers is fake he did the same thing last week to mess with people



So why isn't the person negged to oblivion >_>


----------



## Res1990 (Jul 24, 2012)

i hope for some good fighting


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 24, 2012)

apart from hilarious fanfics and hyuuga jokes.

byakugan and hyuuga clan are definetely older than uchiha.Hyuugas can also read the tablet to a certain point so they must of had acccess to the tablet long ago.

There's should be even more doujutsu's out in naruverse rare ones 2.Juugo's clan could be related to younger son some way.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 24, 2012)

Flashback of Kakashi's rampage :rofl


----------



## k2nice (Jul 24, 2012)

Tobi's mask falls off, and the chapter ends with a silhouette of tobi with his eyes as the only thing thats showing and Kakashi's MS


----------



## narutoispoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

k2nice said:


> Tobi's mask falls off, and the chapter ends with a silhouette of tobi with his eyes as the only thing thats showing and Kakashi's MS



This would be epic


----------



## Res1990 (Jul 24, 2012)

we will jump back to madara


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 24, 2012)

The spoiler was confirmed and sourced from 2ch.net

Yes, Hinata and Neji are relatives of the Sage, as is Naruto. They activate the jutsu to make Naruto a true sage, also Rikudou speaks through Naruto's mouth the fate of the clans. Also Hinata and Neji shrink to a small size, just 5 inches. Neji goes in Gai's pocket which smells like sweat. Hinata goes in Naruto's pocket. Naruto does the 9 eye mode with his eyes a new doujutsu is born, of Kyuubi and Byakugan power.

Link removed


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jul 24, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> The spoiler was confirmed and sourced from 2ch.net
> 
> Link removed



the source are that bunch of fake quotes made by some random guy in the 2ch?


----------



## Jad (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly, Yagami1211 :3
> 
> The time's arrived at all; after all of those countless trolls in the Library and the Battledome :WOW



Even if it is true, Neji and Hinata don't get any battle feats, so why are you so happy?


----------



## Sarry (Jul 24, 2012)

Jad said:


> Even if it is true, Neji and Hinata don't get any battle feats, so why are you so happy?



Because it gives the rinnengan and the Hyuuga some relevance to the story after being shut out by the Sharingan and the Uchiha


----------



## Jad (Jul 24, 2012)

Man if this spoiler is true, it shits on the Masters having any action and being told to leave the battlefield. If, I am saying *IF* the spoiler is true, than this sucks >_> 

Only good bit about whatever UchihaSage posted is the Hyuuga relevance being pulled back in.

I hope it gets confirmed fake though.


----------



## Res1990 (Jul 24, 2012)

i just wondering when are the rookies going to arrive hahah


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jul 24, 2012)

Jad said:


> Man if this spoiler is true, it shits on the Masters having any action and being told to leave the battlefield. If, I am saying *IF* the spoiler is true, than this sucks >_>
> 
> Only good bit about whatever UchihaSage posted is the Hyuuga relevance being pulled back in.
> 
> I hope it gets confirmed fake though.



It's Kishi's damn fault "Hurr I need to have Naruto save the day but there's this perfectly good army right here, i.e. every other named character they're all soldiers, so I'll make the bad guy so strong that not even a whole army of lower level ninja can take him out then I'll make Naruto stronger then that and he will get all the credit for doing it alone"

Once a author say "this guy can not be taken out by a army but one guy can do it solo" you can kiss all relevance for non main characters goodbye.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Jad said:


> Man if this spoiler is true, it shits on the Masters having any action and being told to leave the battlefield. If, I am saying *IF* the spoiler is true, than this sucks >_>
> 
> Only good bit about whatever UchihaSage posted is the Hyuuga relevance being pulled back in.
> 
> I hope it gets confirmed fake though.



If UchihaSage posted it, then it's a sure fake.

Simply ignore.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

If this turns out to be fake


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2012)

Jad said:


> Man if this spoiler is true, it shits on the Masters having any action and being told to leave the battlefield. If, I am saying *IF* the spoiler is true, than this sucks >_>
> 
> Only good bit about whatever UchihaSage posted is the Hyuuga relevance being pulled back in.
> 
> I hope it gets confirmed fake though.



no offense but i doubt the master will be relevant in the fight especially when tobi finishes with gedo and seals in him. they have no way to face him. if will be up to bee and naruto. i know you are happy about the masters but wait to see what happens cause you may be disappointed really bad. tobi vs naruto has been based on the whole light vs darkness theme especially. and that it may turn out into a juubi vs juubi fight. but who knows


----------



## Sareth (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> If this turns out to be fake


Are you trolling? Because if you're not, you really are naive. Do you actually think that Naruto will put Hinata in his pocket, and that Gai will put Neji in his?



Jad said:


> Man if this spoiler is true, it shits on the Masters having any action and being told to leave the battlefield. If, I am saying *IF* the spoiler is true, than this sucks >_>
> 
> Only good bit about whatever UchihaSage posted is the Hyuuga relevance being pulled back in.
> 
> I hope it gets confirmed fake though.


You too... lol.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, Hinata is shrunk to 5 inches tall. She is like a Barbie doll. When Hinata is in Naruto's pocket, he pulls her out then he uses his thumb to play with her breasts and take off her clothes. Then he can look at her 1/8 inch pussy.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Are you trolling? Because if you're not, you really are naive. Do you actually think that Naruto will put Hinata in his pocket, and that Gai will put Neji in his?



Did you just say if I was trolling and if I was naive? ...


----------



## Sareth (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> Did you just say if I was trolling and if I was naive? ...


Trying to save face now, eh?


----------



## timmysblood (Jul 24, 2012)

It's an obvious fake I don't know why anyone pays them any mind at all.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 24, 2012)

It's not a fake. I'm going to have to go ahead and deny your fakeusation.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Let's get back on track.

Over/Under on Tobi actually fighting and using jutsu.
Over/Under on Tobi's mask falling off in this chapter.
Over/Under on the rest of the Alliance arriving.
Over/Under on Gedo Mazou finally transforming into the Juubi this week.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Trying to save face now, eh?



To be honest that was rude ;O

Added to the fact I don't really have a clue who you are.



UchihaSage said:


> It's not a fake. I'm going to have to go ahead and deny your fakeusation.



UchihaSage ... ;S


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 24, 2012)

Sasuke and oro are going to the same guy that told kabuto about Madara and the rinnegan 

And that Tobi wasn't Madara....

Tobi is going to drop more hints about his identity, kick Naruto around some more, and at the end of the chapter Tobi will bring up the 4th hokage


----------



## Sareth (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> To be honest that was rude ;O
> 
> Added to the fact I don't really have a clue who you are.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm sorry. Just found it hard to believe that you swallowed everything he wrote, since it was ludicrous.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 24, 2012)

What was ludicrous?


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm predicting that we'll switch over to the Madara vs Kages fight where Madara is brutally beating the Kages.


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 24, 2012)

madara gave up owning the kages


----------



## CHEH (Jul 24, 2012)

That fake spoiler sounds so retarded and im a hyuuga fan lol.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Okay, I'm sorry. Just found it hard to believe that you swallowed everything he wrote, since it was ludicrous.



Oooo haha ;D

Well yeah the Naruto and size changing stuff was definitely ludicrous :WOW



CHEH said:


> That fake spoiler sounds so retarded and im a hyuuga fan lol.



This ^^


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> madara gave up owning the kages



Yes, he did decide to leave the battle but Onoki is blocking this path and still wants to fight.  Madara seems to be annoyed by that and will probably continue the fight but this time he won't be playing around at all.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, he did decide to leave the battle but Onoki is blocking this path and still wants to fight.  Madara seems to be annoyed by that and will probably continue the fight but this time he won't be playing around at all.



Hopefully he'll kill Onoki and move along quickly. I'm tired of that pointless battle.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hopefully he'll kill Onoki and move along quickly. I'm tired of that pointless battle.



If we're lucky the fight will be off-paneled.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 24, 2012)

... I really didn't think anybody here still took UchihaSage seriously.

That said: UchihaSage, watch the language, eh?


----------



## Shattering (Jul 24, 2012)

I predict some awesomeness from Tobi,a couple of panels of Sasuke/Orochimaru traveling to somewhere, alliance forces traveling to Naruto's location and being informed about Gedo Mazo situation and a cliffhanger with Naruto getting into BM again.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

SaiST said:


> ... I really didn't think anybody here still took UchihaSage seriously.
> 
> That said: UchihaSage, watch the language, eh?



SaiST, he's used that kind of language and posted fake information _(apparently quite a few times)_. Why hasn't he been banned yet exactly? ;S


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 24, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> *Confirmed* spoiler by *Doku*, *Himajin*, and *Ohana* of *2ch.net*
> 
> Naruto VS Tobi, the fight begins proper, with Naruto's attack Tobi begins to question himself openly, but the fight is interrupted by the world ninja platoons, led by Neji and Hinata. Neji and Hinata rush to Naruto's side with some information about the Rikudou legend, a secret held by the Hyuuga clan.
> 
> The Hyuuga pair activate a secret jutsu known only to the Hyuuga clan. However Tobi understood everything, and he activates a counter jutsu of the Uchiha Clan. It is a very confusing situation, and Kishi doesn't explain who won the battle. Suddenly, Hinata and Neji shrink in size gradually until they are both 5 inches tall. Neji calls for help then Gai collects him, but Neji complains about the smell of sweat. Hinata calls for Naruto and he puts her in his pocket.



This spoiler is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 24, 2012)

That fake spoiler man, lol.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 24, 2012)

Sarry said:


> Because it gives the rinnengan and the Hyuuga some relevance to the story after being shut out by the Sharingan and the Uchiha



That ship has sailed. A very long time ago. Anyone who actually thinks the Hyuuga will ever become relevant is just deluded. This manga is about the struggle between Senju and Uchiha. They are the two clans which determine everything. Everyone else is just fodder by comparison.



Bart said:


> SaiST, he's used that kind of language and posted fake information _(apparently quite a few times)_. Why hasn't he been banned yet exactly? ;S



Probably because the mods think it's funny that there are still people who actually believe his spoilers might be true.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> That ship has sailed. A very long time ago. *Anyone who actually thinks the Hyuuga will ever become relevant is just deluded.*



I'll pretend I didn't read that 



bearzerger said:


> Probably because the mods think it's funny that there are still people who actually believe his spoilers might be true.



Hmm well maybe haha 

But still this guy's soo annoying


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 24, 2012)

Guys,
I had a dream that tobi was Obito.
He kicked much ass in the dream, but I was still furious.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> SaiST, he's used that kind of language and posted fake information _(apparently quite a few times)_. Why hasn't he been banned yet exactly? ;S


If we banned all the folks that posted a bunch of obviously fake spoilers in the Predictions threads, we'd lose more than half of the Telegrams' populace.

It only becomes an issue if someone insistently posts that nonsense in the Spoiler threads, where everybody now expects the legitimate stuff to be posted in.



bearzerger said:


> Probably because the mods think it's funny that there are still people who actually believe his spoilers might be true.


And there's this...


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

SaiST said:


> If we banned all the folks that posted a bunch of obviously fake spoilers in the Predictions threads, we'd lose more than half of the Telegrams' populace.
> 
> It only becomes an issue if someone insistently posts that nonsense in the Spoiler threads, where everybody now expects the legitimate stuff to be posted in.



Okay well at the very least why not purely becuase of that vile word he just used? ;O

He needs to be ended ;P


----------



## SaiST (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> Okay well at the very least why not purely becuase of that vile word he just used? ;O


Y'know, I really don't want to open that can of worms here.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 24, 2012)

Chapter 595: * Guardian in the storm *

It's coming 

:sanji


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Guys,
> I had a dream that tobi was Obito.
> He kicked much ass in the dream, but I was still furious.


    You must have been dreaming of the future.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Y'know, I really don't want to open that can of worms here.



The can was already opened when he said it.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> The can was already opened when he said it.


 It mostly depends on the context of it's use. If it was used with the other, pejorative meaning, he'd be getting a lot more than a lil' warning—no question.

Bottom line is that if a lot of you find it offensive regardless of that context, you gotta let us know through reports, or PMs. The sensitivity about it isn't so high in general that we feel it necessary to pull out the lock 'n key every time it pops up.

And that's really all I want to say about that here. You guys want to start a discussion about it, head over to Anbu Central.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 24, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Chapter 595: * Guardian in the storm *
> 
> It's coming
> 
> :sanji


I'll go round up the boys. 


Bart said:


> The can was already opened when he said it.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 24, 2012)

SaiST said:


> If we banned all the folks that posted a bunch of obviously fake spoilers in the Predictions threads, we'd lose more than half of the Telegrams' populace.
> 
> It only becomes an issue if someone insistently posts that nonsense in the Spoiler threads, where everybody now expects the legitimate stuff to be posted in.




You are now my favorite moderator.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 24, 2012)

I wanted to lurk around a bit, and post in some of the threads... Then I read the fake spoiler.......

I'm going to bed


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2012)

Is this place always this funny?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2012)

I predict madara getting pissed at tobi.


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

I think Kakashi's either going to shove a raikiri right into Tobi's mask or Naruto will go into Bijuu mode again and give him another headbutt.


----------



## Brain Slug (Jul 24, 2012)

SaiST, I approve of your moderating skills. Keep it up.

On topic, Tobi vs. Naruto without Tobi's phasing, to protect the Juubi.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 24, 2012)

Tobi gets blitz'd !


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Tobi gets blitz'd !



But his Rinnegan protects him.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 24, 2012)

I predict sharingtank.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 24, 2012)

I predict Gedo Mazo turns into a tank, finally fulfilling the prophecy we were given so long ago.


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> But his Rinnegan protects him.



lol @ rinnegan 

last fan favorite rinnegan user was one paneled by the sharingan. then we learn that the rinnegan  isn't enough as tobi uses  a sharingan too :rofl

i am just waiting for the panel where orochimaru says "the rinnegan  is not the evolution of the sharingan. the sharingan is the evolution of the rinnegan "


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> I predict madara getting pissed at tobi.



Heh, I can see that happening.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Addy said:


> lol @ rinnegan
> 
> last fan favorite rinnegan user was one paneled by the sharingan. then we learn that the rinnegan  isn't enough as tobi uses  a sharingan too :rofl
> 
> i am just waiting for the panel where orochimaru says "the rinnegan  is not the evolution of the sharingan. the sharingan is the evolution of the rinnegan "



Itachi didn't one panel Nagato. 

Tobi uses a Sharingan probably because that particular eye possess his space/time powers - Madara's eyes probably do not, or the author simply wanted to distinguish Tobi's powers from the other Rinnegan users. 

Orochimaru saying that wouldn't make any sense. Uchiha awaken the Sharingan and work their way up to the Rinnegan.

As Madara did. 

The Rinnegan is beyond even the EMS; although, at this time, it's pretty difficult to see how (Perfect Susanoo), but there is plenty of time to extend its powers.

This matter won't truly be settled until we learned the name of the Juubi's eye. I expect it to carry the Rinnegan name, boosted by an awesome adjective that precedes it.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what story are you hoping his spoiler images will paint?



"Oro summons 4 Hokages from Death God's stomach
Danzou appears
Tobi sucks a tentacle
Tobi is Kakkou"


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> "Oro summons 4 Hokages from Death God's stomach
> Danzou appears
> Tobi sucks a tentacle
> Tobi is Kakkou"



Kakkou?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

That would be the most random identity revelation of all time. 


Tobi, is the guy that killed Obito.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> That would be the most random identity revelation of all time.
> 
> 
> Tobi, is the guy that killed Obito.



would be random but awesome


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Udontard4ever said:


> would be random but awesome



Awesome, just to see NF's response to Kishi's madness.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

I predict this week is going to very boring due to the movie stuff.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Awesome, just to see NF's response to Kishi's madness.



at least it won't have plot holes, unlike all the other theories
here's kakshi biggest regret, not having killed that fodder for real


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Awesome, just to see NF's response to Kishi's madness.



He has a jutsu called "interrogation genjutsu."

Makes sense, when you consider that Tobi knows so much.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 24, 2012)

Tobi is actually indeed this guy


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Tobi is actually indeed this guy



The hairstyles are similar; I believe we have a match.


----------



## Rinnel (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm quite sure Gai will die soon !


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> The hairstyles are similar; I believe we have a match.



^entire Tobito argument

I hope it's out by 6 AM


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Rinnel said:


> I'm quite sure Gai will die soon !



I hope he releases the final gate. Not as if it would work, Tobi easily phases through it.

Mad, Youth Fans?


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Rinnel said:


> I'm quite sure Gai will die soon !



We do need to see the power of a ninja using all eight gates and it's only logically that Gai should be the one to show us it.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We do need to see the power of a ninja using all eight gates and it's only logically that Gai should be the one to show us it.



Like we needed to see the Juubi fully powered up but it ain't happening.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Like we needed to see the Juubi fully powered up but it ain't happening.



Tobi's story likely ends here, and I doubt Sasuke or Madara won't make use of Gedo Mazou or the Juubi following Tobi's downfall.

If I'm right, the author will enhance the Juubi for a future appearance.


----------



## NO (Jul 24, 2012)

Got this from 2ch

*Spoiler*: __ 



バレ 月読を越えた幻術！ 
トビ｢ロック・リーという忍を知っているか？｣ 
ナルト｢ロック…？誰だったかな…てか今関係ねえだろ！｣ 
トビ｢あれは入れ物だ、人ではない｣ 
ナルト｢そういや、自分の能力に絶望して自殺した忍が最近いたな…｣ 
トビ｢俺はやっかいな奴が現れる度に…そいつの精神を過去に飛ばし｣ 
トビ｢更にロック・リーという入れ物に閉じ込めてきた｣ 
ナルト｢なに！？｣ 
トビ｢お前に堪えられるかな？血統もチャクラも才能もない底辺忍者人生が｣ 
ナルト｢いやだー！やめろ！｣ 
―絶対絶命！ 



Can someone verify if it's a real spoiler?


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Got this from 2ch
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Rock Lee's bloodline allows him to fly.
Naruto committed suicide in the past, due to despair.


Yeah, it's fake.


----------



## NO (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rock Lee's bloodline allows him to fly.
> Naruto committed suicide in the past, due to despair.



Sounds legit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2012)

Well the strenght of Tobi's 6 Paths relied on not only their Jinchuuriki abilities but also by being linked through their eyes, so I predict Tobi will use some kind of clones to also have that advantage thanks to his chimera-esque doujutsu set. 

This fight should also serve for Naruto to fully master Bijuu Mode, he might need that kind of power to destroy the Gedou Mazou or fight back it's gimped Juubi.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 24, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Got this from 2ch
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Seems legit.


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rock Lee's bloodline allows him to fly.
> Naruto committed suicide in the past, due to despair.




Come on, admit it. We've all known that the story was heading this way for a while now.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2012)

It's spoilers time 

I predict in the end of the chapter:

Naruto: Everyone! Send me your chakra and feelings to me! I'm going to use THAT jutsu!! 
Everyone: ?!!?!?!??!1!??!!!1
Kakashi: I'M ALL OUT OF CHAKRA!! 
Gai: Don't worry Kakashi, I GOT THIS 
_Gai does a DYNAMIC ENTRY @ 300km/h at Tobi's mask and cracks_
NARUTO 595 END


----------



## insane111 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is the first chapter I've been excited for in like a year, don't let me down


----------



## Hermansen (Jul 24, 2012)

Cut to Madara talking to the kages again. No change from beginning to end of chapter.
Oonoki still alive


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Come on, admit it. We've all known that the story was heading this way for a while now.



You've clearly lost it.


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

Prediction:

Chapter starts off with Naruto taunting Tobi about his mask again. Then they get into some fighting and shit. Tobi's fan turns out to be even more hax then we thought(dat fan).

Meanwhile Kakashi and Guy are still thinking about who Tobi could be that knows them on a personal level.

Gedo Mazou's screaming starts to get louder.

Tobi remarks that the Juubi's resurrection is almost complete.

Then the scene switches to Madara and the Five Kages. Madara says "Hmph." and dashes away. Onoki screams to go after him and they chase Madara. Causing Madara to say, "Pesky insects".

Chapter End.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Chapter 595: Surpassing the Past Hokage
Naruto leaps back up onto his feet, wiping his lip and looking at Tobi. Tobi is still surprised that Naruto is not only fighting after losing so much chakra, but keeping up with him. His opponent reenters his Nine-Tailed Chakra Mode, the magatama around his neck becoming black again as he begins rapidly regaining strength.

"Alright 'No-One', Tobi, Madara, or whoever you are! Its time I kicked your ass!" Naruto said with a confident grin. "And free the other Biju before the Gedo Mazo finishes!"

Tobi sneers behind his mask. "When you're beaten down, you impenitent child, you'll be consumed like all the others."

"*LIKE HELL I WILL!*" Naruto charges at him at full speed as Tobi pulled his fan back.

"Shinra Tensei!" Tobi uttered and increased the power of the attack using his gunbai, sending Naruto flying into the air. Naruto responded by slamming down chakra arms into the ground to stabilize himself and then they formed Rasengans on them. 

"Long Range Rasengan Barrage!" Naruto yelled as the chakra arms came from below and Tobi was forced to back flip out of the way. 

Tobi landed, slamming his hand down and summoning the Cerberus which began charging at Naruto. Bee grasped the summon and slams it into a sleeper hold. The dog squirms to break Bee's hold, but he keeps firm.

"Kick...that mother fucker's ass Naruto!"

Tobi blocked Naruto's next punch with his fan and redirected him. _Time for Human Path's ability..._

He reached out and Naruto slammed two chakra arms down and then used them as leverage to launch himself into the air faster than Tobi could process. Tobi's eyes narrowed looking around before seeing a Rasenshuriken tossed at him from the sky. Hastily Tobi activated Preta Path's ability knowing that if he phased through it or let it impact, the Statue would be damaged.

...and as he did that, the Rasenshuriken 'puffed' away and both of Tobi's eyes widened. Naruto then smashed his fist right into Tobi's face at full speed and strength, sending him smashing to the ground hard enough to crater it. Charging charka to his feet to increase his speed, Naruto charged right at Tobi.

In response Tobi lifted both his hands. "SHINRA TENSEI!" he roared, creating a 'dome' around him which Naruto collided with and was sent flying back. Gai caught him and Naruto landed breathign in through his nose.

_How much longer do we have to wait for Biju Mode again, Kurama?_

_*Hold him off for another 15 minutes, then we'll be all set!*_

Naruto nodded and he ducked Tobi's gunbai, but Gai was hit and was sent flying into Kakashi. Tobi then did several seals...and slammed his hands together.

"Mokuton: Birth of Forests!" Tobi yelled as he created an entire forest for the area and directed the roots at Naruto.

_Now that I know how the Bijudama feels..._ Naruto thought as he dropped his hands calmly, holding them in front of his stomach and let his chakra arms flare to life from his shoulders. Black and White chakra began gathering until it was formed into a solid, spinning ball. _Still heavy...but this is the right ratio!_

Lifting the new attack up in one hand he charged more chakra to his feet, and set rocketing towards Tobi and his charging forest. "BIJU RASENGAN!"

_To be continued..._


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2012)

I will laugh if Tobi's mask is like a Russian doll so when Naruto breaks it the orange one is underneath and when he breaks that the mask he met Itachi is there, when he breaks that the mask he had when attacking Konoha is there and when that is broken his face is so badly scarred that you cannot make out who it is.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 24, 2012)

it would be very fitting if Tobi's identity reveal is the cliffhanger of this chapter

or maybe even the reveal itself!!  it would create so much buzz

especially with the movie coming out in a few days


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 24, 2012)

I predict a scene change. We get a little bit of Naruto vs Tobi and then just as it gets good we switch scenes to Madara who drops a subtle hint as to who Tobi is.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice fan prediction supersayian.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, that dialogue is top-notch:

"Alright 'No-One',

"LIKE HELL I WILL!"

"Kick...that mother fucker's ass Naruto!"



Why do people even bother with such.. I don't even.


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I will laugh if Tobi's mask is like a Russian doll so when Naruto breaks it the orange one is underneath and when he breaks that the mask he met Itachi is there, when he breaks that the mask he had when attacking Konoha is there and when that is broken his face is so badly scarred that you cannot make out who it is.


Tobi's mask when he met Itachi is the same one as when he attacked Konoha.



Sutol said:


> Yeah, that dialogue is top-notch:
> 
> "Alright 'No-One',
> 
> ...


Dude, chill the hell out. He's not Kishi.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Chapter starts off with Naruto taunting Tobi about his mask again. Then they get into some fighting and shit. Tobi's fan turns out to be even more hax then we thought(dat fan).



I agree that fan is probably hax to death.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Dude, chill the hell out. He's not Kishi.



Kishi is worse. That's the sad part.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll laugh so hard if that fan IS haxx.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2012)

Kishi isn't a bad writer, thats your opinion.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Yeah, that dialogue is top-notch:
> 
> "Alright 'No-One',
> 
> ...






Naruto: the mask is coming off.... who is it?

Kakashi: That's...Uchiha Madara!

Tobi: close kakashi....but actually I am a clone!

Kakashi: so why did you keep your mask on?

Tobi: As a clone...I have problems with light, need darkness and zetsu goo to stay in the sun

Naruto: Lame...

Kakashi: but there's something about you that I recognize

Tobi: nope those panels between us were just meaningless

Naruto: so where did you get that teleporting power?

Tobi: always had it


Naruto: ok then...Ill stop you from completing your plan



Kishi: thank you everyone for your patience with tobi's identity! I hope it payed off *bow*


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kishi is worse. That's the sad part.




We all know that's not true or we wouldn't be reading this manga.



Obd lurker said:


> Kishi isn't a bad writer, thats your opinion.






son_michael said:


> Naruto: the mask is coming off.... who is it?
> 
> Kakashi: That's...Uchiha Madara!
> 
> ...




This is exactly what would happen. I can't believe some people actually WANT this.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Let the mask come off this week, time to end the madness.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Let the mask come off this week, time to end the madness.



At best I think that it will begin to crack with this chapter.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Let the mask come off this week, time to end the madness.



I'm actually expecting a severely cracked mask cliffhanger. With an exclamation point over Kakashi's head just to troll a little bit.


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Let the mask come off this week, time to end the madness.


I know. Even if it's not Obito(which it is), I just want this craziness to stop. Debating his identity is getting anoying. I just want to know who the hell he is.

(It's kind of embarrassing to not know the identity of my favorite character...)





Frawstbite said:


> I'm actually expecting a severely cracked mask cliffhanger. With an exclamation point over Kakashi's head just to give a hint to his true identity, which is an awesome one.


Fixed.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> I'm actually expecting a severely cracked mask cliffhanger. With an exclamation point over Kakashi's head just to troll a little bit.



Kill me if it happens. 

The forums will be overrun with Obito fans, lols and "I told you so's."


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Let the mask come off this week, time to end the madness.



I concur...


----------



## k2nice (Jul 24, 2012)

I wonder if kishi is gonna reveal Tobi's face and past in chapter 600


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kill me if it happens.
> 
> The forums will be overrun with Obito fans, lols and "I told you so's."


Ya know it's gonna happen.:ho 

To be honest, you kinda deserve those "I told you so's." Well not you specifically because you're one of the people who's not an asshole about it.

I'm already building up a list of who to find after the reveal...


			
				k2nice said:
			
		

> I wonder if kishi is gonna reveal Tobi's face and past in chapter 600


Hopefully before that.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Ya know it's gonna happen.:ho
> 
> To be honest, you kinda deserve those "I told you so's." Well not you specifically because you're one of the people who's not an asshole about it.
> 
> I'm already building up a list of who to find after the reveal...



I'm ready to deal with it when the time comes, but I"m going to view Tobi's back-story with a critical eye. Still can't even begin to imagine how it's possible.


----------



## momma bravo (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Ya know it's gonna happen.:ho
> 
> To be honest, you kinda deserve those "I told you so's." Well not you specifically because you're one of the people who's not an asshole about it.
> 
> *I'm already building up a list* of who to find after the reveal...


daaaayum son, your account is only a few months old and you've already got a bunch of people you want to get at? 

naw, i feel ya. i no longer care too much for his identity, i just want kishimoto to get it over with, but it definitely seems like he's going to drag it out to 600, maybe some upcoming flashbacks before the juubi is summoned.


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Let the mask come off this week, time to end the madness.



tobi's identity being revealed has to end a chapter on a cliffhanger, so it won't happen until at least two weeks time.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2012)

Kakashi will takeoff the mask!!!


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 24, 2012)

MS81 said:


> Kakashi will takeoff the mask!!!



Chapter will be called _face-off._


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2012)

we usally learn new info when a new hundred chapter come out, 300, was about sais picture book, 400 had tobi telling sasuke about itachi, 500 had kushina telling naruto about his birth. 600 may probably have a flash back as well i am hoping it is either about madara or tobis past. i personally hope it is a flashback of the vote between madara and shodai.



MS81 said:


> Kakashi will takeoff the mask!!!


doubt it, it has been hinted naruto will be the one to break it.


----------



## momma bravo (Jul 24, 2012)

MS81 said:


> Kakashi will takeoff the mask!!!





Frawstbite said:


> Chapter will be called _face-off._



that shit would actually be pretty cool


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> tobi's identity being revealed has to end a chapter on a cliffhanger, so it won't happen until at least two weeks time.



Let me dream. 

The last thing I want to see is the Telegrams section dominated by Tobi identity threads. If I'm lucky and Kishi skips the obvious mask-cracking cliffhanger, then at least we can jump right to the "gloating" stage.


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm ready to deal with it when the time comes, but I"m going to view Tobi's back-story with a critical eye. Still can't even begin to imagine how it's possible.


I know some shit doesn't make sense. So, if Tobi is obito, I can't wait to see his crazy backstory.



momma bravo said:


> daaaayum son, your account is only a few months old and you've already got a bunch of people you want to get at?
> 
> naw, i feel ya. i no longer care too much for his identity, i just want kishimoto to get it over with, but it definitely seems like he's going to drag it out to 600, maybe some upcoming flashbacks before the juubi is summoned.


I've done alot of debating here. Some of the people I've debated with are too ignorant to accept a possibility, and constantly criticize people's opinions. They're gonna get it the worst.



lucid1 said:


> tobi's identity being revealed has to end a chapter on a cliffhanger, so it won't happen until at least two weeks time.


Maybe the reveal will BE the cliffhanger. And his backstory will begin the chapter after that.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2012)

Kakashi will knock out Tobi
Pulls off mask
Only to find out it was a substitution
Kakashi turns out
Tobi rips off Kakashi's mask
Only to find out...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi is Obito !!


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I know some shit doesn't make sense. So, if Tobi is obito, I can't wait to see his crazy backstory.



True. 

It should be fun regardless.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 24, 2012)

Tobi's face was already revealed in chapter 397. The other half isn't that different.

The element of surprise is not for us, but for Kakashi. The others won't know who he is.


----------



## Guiness (Jul 24, 2012)

i guess i better start writing that apology letter to all those tobito fans....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 24, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Chapter will be called _face-off._



Tobi: "Hah, I got your nose!"

Naruto: "Oh yeah? Well I got your face!"

Naruto then accidentally rips Tobi's face off along with the mask and any chance we had of recognizing him is lost forever.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

MS81 said:


> Kakashi will takeoff the mask!!!



I doubt it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Tobi's face was already revealed in chapter 397. The other half isn't that different.
> 
> The element of surprise is not for us, but for Kakashi. The others won't know who he is.



Face = Tobi

Spirit = Someone else


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

I already have a good idea ofhow each reveal will go:

*Obito's reveal*

*Naruto busts mask off*

Kakashi: *state of shock as well as trembling and sweating* .....Th-This can't be... OBITO?!

Chapter ends.

*Izuna's reveal*

*Naruto busts the mask off*

Everyone: Who da fuk are you? And why do you look like Madara? 

Izuna: I'm his brother, Izuna.

Everone: Madara had a brother?

Izuna:... Yes. of course he did...

Everyone: Oh, never knew... 

Izuna:    

Everyone: Wait, but if you look so much like him, then why'd you wear a mask if people probably couldn't tell the difference?

Izuna:..............I'm not sure.......



*Kagami's reveal*

*Naruto busts the mask off*

Everyone: No... IMPOSSIBLE!!!! it can't be.... it's Random ass one panel fodder that we've never seen before. Who would've suspected him?!

Kagami: I know, right?








....Yeah, I think Obito works best, lol.


----------



## bleakwinter (Jul 24, 2012)

I predict a Sakura chapter with 10 pages of flashbacks.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now do the "Madara Clone" reveal. 

son_michael did it wrong.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> I predict a Sakura chapter with 10 pages of flashbacks.



You read the real spoiler, didn't you


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Now do the "Madara Clone" reveal.
> 
> Son_Michaels did it wrong.


Naruto shatters the mask with a Rasengan right to the face. Tobi staggers back, his face in full view. He looked...like an aged Madara Uchiha, with white Zetsu blood dripping from his lip.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Jul 24, 2012)

I predict shit to get real already !! Juubi reveal and Tobi without mask.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto shatters the mask with a Rasengan right to the face. Tobi staggers back, his face in full view. He looked...like an aged Madara Uchiha, with white Zetsu blood dripping from his lip.



Kakashi looks astonished.

"How is this possible? The real Uchiha Madara was revived." - Kakashi

"Ehh! He looks like an older version. What's going on?" - Naruto


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

*Madara clone's reveal*

*Naruto busts the mask off*

Kakashi:.............WTF is this shit?!

Gai: I thought Madara got Edo Tensei'd.

Naruto: Yeah, explain, bitch!

Madara clone: My past is a very sad one. You see... Madara created me as his clone...

Kakashi: Yeah, we kinda figured...

Madara clone: Shut up. My only purpose was to complete the Moon's Eye Plan. i just wanted to be like the original Madara.

Naruto: Wait. Why didn't Madara just Rinne Tensei his brother instead of going all Sci-Fi and cloning himself?

Madara Clone: Well, uh...

Naruto;  mean, damn... even Izuna would have been better than a clone!

Madara Clone:

Naruto: An why'd you keep that mask on so long if you really look just like Madara?!

Madara Clone:............................


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Tobi was an insurance policy and the result of an experiment to see if he could fuse his own genes with Hashirama's.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't believe that people are actually talking Madara's clone as Tobi 
I thought this idea was ignored


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

*Shisui's reveal*

*Naruto busts the mask off*

Bee: It's Shunshin no Shisui he be, masta of the body flicker. WHEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!

Kakashi: Shisui? I never would have thought that Tobi was you. Wasn't your body found?

Shisui: Bitch, please. I had two bodies. It's common sense.

Ghost Itachi: SHISUI?!?!?!?! but i though HE was Shisui!! *Grabs ghost Shisui*

Shisui: Haha, bitches. It makes no sense, right?!

Guy: I've got to know this guy's past... Hey, tel us about your past and how you became like this and are still alive!

Shisui: I ain't tellin' you anything! *jumps in conveniently nearby lake*

Kakashi: What is with that guy and jumping in lakes?

Naruto: Who knows, he'll probably be back anyway.



And thus, Uchiha Shisui became the ultimate troll.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I can't believe that people are actually talking Madara's clone as Tobi
> I thought this idea was ignored



lol, why? 

Madara stole Hashirama's power so that he could integrate it in himself.
Madara created a clone of Hashirama, so we know "true" cloning is possible.
Tobi conspired with Madara, and was at least old enough to lead Yahiko to form Akatsuki (Obito is not ).
It's a very plausible idea.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, why?
> 
> Madara stole Hashirama's power so that he could integrate it in himself.
> Madara created a clone of Hashirama, so we know "true" cloning is possible.
> ...



I guess because when I talked about this idea, people were saying:
"DOESN'T MATTER, OBITO."


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2012)

This chapter is going to be good.


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, why?
> 
> Madara stole Hashirama's power so that he could integrate it in himself.
> Madara created a clone of Hashirama, so we know "true" cloning is possible.
> ...


Actually, a recent study on the timeline shows that Obito would have been about 15, 16, or 17 when Tobi spurred Yahiko to form Akatsuki. An acceptable age.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Actually, a recent study on the timeline shows that Obito would have been about 15, 16, or 17 when Tobi spurred Yahiko to form Akatsuki. An acceptable age.



Which places Obito at an age 8-10 years above Kakashi's.

lol, no.

The Rain orphans are in Minato's age range.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Now do the "Madara Clone" reveal.
> 
> son_michael did it wrong.



how dare you


----------



## NW (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Which places Obito at an age 8-10 years above Kakashi's.
> 
> lol, no.
> 
> The Rain orphans are in Minato's age range.


Damn, I forgot.

It could have been Madara then.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Damn, I forgot.
> 
> It could have been Madara then.



Madara died shortly after awakening the Rinnegan. If he gave his eyes to Nagato, then he died when Nagato was a child, during or right before the Second World War.

Madara likely wasn't alive around the time of the Third War, after the Rain orphans grew up and formed Akatsuki.



If Tobi is Obito in *"spirit"* then I'm going to really enjoy Tobi's back-story. Anyone ready for time travel?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2012)

Why do I have a hard feeling the chapter will deal with Alliance HQ and the Alliance and the rookies


----------



## Pureblooded (Jul 24, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Why do I have a hard feeling the chapter will deal with Alliance HQ and the Alliance and the rookies



Fuck, you're probably right. Kishi will milk Tobis identify for as long as possible.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 24, 2012)

HELLZ YEAH.....rookie chatter all throughout the chapter....girls crying, and everyone will have  a dialogue except neji......


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 24, 2012)

End of Chapter is one with Orochimaru. I just want to see him swagged out.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara died shortly after awakening the Rinnegan. If he gave his eyes to Nagato, then he died when Nagato was a child, during or right before the Second World War.
> 
> Madara likely wasn't alive around the time of the Third War, after the Rain orphans grew up and formed Akatsuki.
> 
> ...



There's at least a 50% chance that Sasuke and Orochimaru are about to do some time traveling.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2012)

time travel get the deorean ready doubt it but i would not be surprised

but i hope if it is obito he had his boy taken over by tobi cause the juubi will or was created by oro and/or madara using obitos body. the whole age thing has to be explained when he fought minato imo.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 24, 2012)

Naruto is about to return to serious combat. I need to go to bed with an idea of how shits going down.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 25, 2012)

Were obviously going to see Juubi this chapter, to sort of make it a tie in with the movies release this saturday.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

The movie has nothing to do with the Juubi.

The movie is filler, like all that came before it.


----------



## bleakwinter (Jul 25, 2012)

Juubi = Jew Bee?

Killer Bee converts to Judaism and is more powerful than Rikudo Sennin?


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

It's going to take up until chapter 600 before Gedo transforms. The battle is now a race to defeat Tobi before that time comes.


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara died shortly after awakening the Rinnegan. If he gave his eyes to Nagato, then he died when Nagato was a child, during or right before the Second World War.
> 
> Madara likely wasn't alive around the time of the Third War, after the Rain orphans grew up and formed Akatsuki.
> 
> ...


Well, Rinne Tensei resurrects someone in the condition their body is currently in. As it is just the soul being called back to the original body.

So, Madara wouldn't have had any eyes upon resurrection. And he should have known this. If he though it was originally Nagato who resurrected him with Rinne Tensei, then why wasn't he surprised that he still had his eyes upon resurrection? This leads me to believe that Madara may not have actually given Nagato his own eyes. Rather, he may have given Nagato the _requirements_ to awaken the Rinnegan. So, he basically "gave" Nagato the Rinnegan.

This means that it is possible for him to have lived past "giving" Nagato the Rinnegan.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 25, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> Juubi = Jew Bee?
> 
> Killer Bee converts to Judaism and is more powerful than Rikudo Sennin?



I guess Evil won't be using that one to tease us


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Well, Rinne Tensei resurrects someone in the condition their body is currently in. As it is just the soul being called back to the original body.
> 
> So, Madara wouldn't have had any eyes upon resurrection. And he should have known this. If he though it was originally Nagato who resurrected him with Rinne Tensei, then why wasn't he surprised that he still had his eyes? This leads me to believe that Madara may not have actually given Nagato his own eyes. Rather, he may have given Nagato the _requirements_ to awaken teh Rinnegan. So, he basically "gave" Nagato the Rinnegan.



Maybe he thought Tobi fitted his skull with a temporary replacement pair, at the time he was first revived.


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Maybe he thought Tobi fitted his skull with a temporary replacement pair, at the time he was first revived.


Touche.

But my point is still possible.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's going to take up until chapter 600 before Gedo transforms. The battle is now a race to defeat Tobi before that time comes.



Yeah so maybe this is the lineup til 600:
-595: Naruto vs Tobi
-596: Naruto (Bijuu Mode) vs Tobi (Rinnegan and revealed sharingan abilities)
-597: Sasuke and Orochimaru at the Nakano Shrine
-598: Sasuke vs Madara
-599: Alliance HQ and rookies spot GM
-600: Tobi's Identity revealed and Juubi arrival


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 25, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> Juubi = Jew Bee?
> 
> Killer Bee converts to Judaism and is more powerful than Rikudo Sennin?


Lmao that's pretty funny


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Touche.
> 
> But my point is still possible.



Not if those eyes were "his to begin with."


----------



## MYJC (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm giving Kishi until Chapter 600 to reveal Tobi's identity...if we get past #600 and we still don't know who he is...


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not if those eyes were "his to begin with."


Simple. He just cloned his eyes and gave them to Nagato.

Dat Senju DNA

I'm tellin' ya, the stuff does everything.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 25, 2012)

Senju DNA is the Vaporub of the Nardo werld


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 25, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Well, Rinne Tensei resurrects someone in the condition their body is currently in. As it is just the soul being called back to the original body.
> 
> So, Madara wouldn't have had any eyes upon resurrection. And he should have known this. If he though it was originally Nagato who resurrected him with Rinne Tensei, then why wasn't he surprised that he still had his eyes upon resurrection? This leads me to believe that Madara may not have actually given Nagato his own eyes. Rather, he may have given Nagato the _requirements_ to awaken the Rinnegan. So, he basically "gave" Nagato the Rinnegan.
> 
> This means that it is possible for him to have lived past "giving" Nagato the Rinnegan.



Rinne Tensei completely returns life to someone, likely ignoring what their body was like once they died. After all, just how much of Madara's original body could have been in any sort of good condition after all these years? If he thought he was brought back by Rinne Tensei, then Rinne Tensei would restore his eyes and fix whatever injuries he may have had.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Rinne Tensei completely returns life to someone, likely ignoring what their body was like once they died. After all, just how much of Madara's original body could have been in any sort of good condition after all these years? If he thought he was brought back by Rinne Tensei, then Rinne Tensei would restore his eyes and fix whatever injuries he may have had.



Good point.

And come to think of it, Hell Realm recreated Asura Path's Akatsuki cloak too. Giving Madara a new pair of eyes is no big thang.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2012)

If Rinne Tensei revived someone with their injuries that wouldn't make sense as they'd just be a rotting corpse.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 25, 2012)

Naruto 595: * Guardian in the Storm *




[Scene starts with Tobi talking]

Tobi: Time to face you one on one Naruto! Let's see if you are truly comparable to the fourth hokage! Time to test you out!

Naruto: *Fucking p*d*p***** I told you....I am going to make you take off that mask one way or another! [Turning his head towards Kakashi,Gai, and Bee] Guys sit back and recover, we're going to need to give everything we got if the Juubi is released!

Group: Understood!

Kakashi: Naruto...be careful your opponent is the most dangerous person on this planet

Naruto: Got it Kakashi-sensei I will defeat him and stop the Juubi from destroying our world!

Tobi: Pfff Pitiful 

[Tobi dashes straight towards Naruto]
[Naruto goes into RM and dodges Tobi's attack]

Naruto: *Damn he's quick...I need to enter BM in order to fight him*

Tobi: Don't worry Naruto I'm not even trying to hit you. No, that would be too boring and anti-climatic if I just defeated you in one hit. I'm going to build up the terror before finishing you off!

[Zoom in on Naruto's face]

Naruto: Terror? You might me strong. Stronger than anybody I have fought but you lack one thing! You lack the WILL OF FIRE!

[Naruto makes a planetary rasengan and tries to hit Tobi with it]
[Tobi is hit but stands up unhurt without any sort of pain[

Tobi: You talk as if the Will of Fire can do anything for you. It's just a bunch of bullshit it ain't gonna help you one bit Naruto!

[Tobi makes a handseal and the Gedo starts screaming like a bitch]

Naruto and co.: ??!!?? 

Tobi: It's time to end this game. The Gedo is done and the Juubi is ready to make its appearance for the first time in centuries! 

Gedo: ARGGGHGARAGAHRGAHRGHRGHGHGHHHHHH

[Gedo gets on his knees and opens its mouth]
[A large black shadow envelops Gedo entirely]

Naruto: SHIT! ITS TOO LATE
Kyuubi: Naruto we're too late but we can enter Bijuu Mode now and for a longer time than before!

Naruto: Alright let's try to attack before it comes out

[Naruto enters Bijuu Mode and goes straight towards Gedo]
[Tobi blocks Naruto and knocks him to the ground]

Tobi: I told you! Nobody is going to touch Gedo until it's complete!

Naruto: *shit he can react to this speed?!* You think I'll let you do this!

[Naruto prepares a Bijuu bomb and launches it towards Tobi]

Tobi: *Fuck I can't absorb a bijuu bomb with Preta...I need to be intangible but it will hit the Gedo....hope it's ready*

[The Bijuu Bomb phases through Tobi and hits the Gedo with a direct hit]
[A giant smoke cloud covers the area]

Naruto:YES! I hit it before it transformed!

Bee: Naruto you stopped the 10 tail monster, it wasn't nothing but a big hamster!

Gai: [Blazing happy expression] THE POWER OF YOUTH PREVAILS!

Kakashi:....it's still there....

[Naruto, Gai, Bee, and Kakashi's faces are seen in horror]

Tobi: YES THE JUUBI IS REVIVED! 

[The smoke clears we get entire shot of the Juubi]


Naruto:.....I've failed 

Bee: Oh shit! We're gonna get fuck, it's cause we ran out of luck! 

Gai and Kakashi: .....the shinobi world is truly done for

[We now see Tobi standing in front of the Juubi screaming out his plan once again]

Tobi: NOW WITH THE JUUBI I'LL GO AND START MY MOON EY.....

[Before Tobi finishes the Juubi falls apart as if it was sliced into two[

Tobi/Naruto/Bee/Gai/Kakashi:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tobi: WHAT HAPPENED! EVERYTHING WAS IN PLACE AND THE JUUBI WAS TO BE COMPLETELY REVIVED! 

Naruto: This chakra....it can't be!?

[Walking out of the Juubi's sliced corpse is the 4th Raikage without his cape on]

Ei: I sensed an immense power of evil a while ago. Looks like you guys failed in stopping the Juubi from being revived.

[Tobi is seen shaking in fear]

Tobi: How is this possible! A mere human defeated the Juubi instantly without any effort...this surpasses that of the Rikudo Sennin...

[Back to Naruto]

Naruto: Grandpa Raikage what are you doing here? Aren't you suppose to be fighting the real Madara?

Ei: Madara? He wasn't nothing special. When I sensed the Juubi I knew I had to end the game with him. I defeated him with raiton: bitch slap.

[Tobi starts moving backwards slowly trying to get away]

Ei: You ain't going nowhere Jason-ass looking friend hiding behind that pussy ass mask! Im going to kill you for trying to capture my brother!

[Bee is crying out of joy]

Bee: *SNOB* Ei gonna fuck you up man! You best believe HANNN

Tobi: Only if you touch me! [Tobi goes into intangible state] With the rinnegan implanted I can stay in this form forever! Nobody can touch me! I'll get away and form a new pla.....

[Ei grabs Tobi's throat rising him up from the floor]

Tobi:!!!!! How can you touch me!!!??

Ei: Because I have haki 

Chapter End


:sanji


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Even for the scroll's contents or "the person that knows everything?"



Yes. I don't really give a shit about either of those right now...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 25, 2012)

[sp][/sp]

This is also confirmed by 名無しさん on 2ch.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 25, 2012)

Suddenly the Manga remembers the Hyuuga? I call BS


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 25, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Suddenly the Manga remembers the Hyuuga? I call BS



Could be her moment to dive in front of Naruto and get slapped in the other direction by Tobi.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 25, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Evil PM'd me this picture.
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> This is also confirmed by 名無しさん on 2ch.



Are you being honest?


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

Please, not a chapter with Hinata in it!  I wanna see Tobi's FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Evil PM'd me this picture.
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> This is also confirmed by 名無しさん on 2ch.



Evil usually posts them himself/herself.

This is fishy. 

But in case it was real, it probably would mean the Rookies arrive to back up more Naruto's team and Hinata gets some or the most panels?

Or the color pages focus on her specifically running towards the battle's location?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh come now, you make it too easy.



*Spoiler*: __ 



名無しさん = Anonymous




Clearly legit


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

GM's head explodes, shooting a laserbeam to the moon teleporting the Juubi in dark aura?


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Evil PM'd me this picture.
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> This is also confirmed by 名無しさん on 2ch.



名無しさん just means Anonymous and there's no one on 2ch talkin about Hinata


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 25, 2012)

so this chapter hinata awakens the rinnegan and fights on par with tobi?


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> so this chapter hinata awakens the rinnegan and fights on par with tobi?



Hinata awakening the Rinnegan is as likely as Lee getting the Sharingan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2012)

I knew it.  The zaru also gave it away.

Prepare to be negged Dash. 

Anyway, Tobi will likely dominate the chapter's fight.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 25, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I knew it.  The zaru also gave it away.
> 
> Prepare to be negged Dash.


Why would you neg me for something that is obviously fake?


----------



## Epyon (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi=future Hinata come back in time to try and steal Naruto for her personal pleasure as a baby and has been using the Akatsuki to try and get to him ever since Minato prevented him. 

Also she switched out her eyes cause she was tired of how much the byakugan sucks.


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

*@Epyon:* The sad thing thing is that actually sounds plausible...


----------



## Easley (Jul 25, 2012)

I predict that Tobi's mask stays firmly attached to his face. 

That's been a pretty safe prediction over the years, hope it's wrong soon. 

Kishi has milked it like a cow.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> No chapter next week? I already feel bad man



Kishi's gonna make the mask shatter.... enough for us to speculate who Tobi is based on his lower mouth area, and possible the tip of his nose if we're lucky enough.

Kishi: The Plot Chickens.


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2012)

If that mask is made of the same stuff as his fan, it's not coming off by force.
It'd have to be voluntary. Unless he takes a bijuu dama to the face.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 25, 2012)

Detective said:


> Kishi's gonna make the mask shatter.... enough for us to speculate who Tobi is based on his lower mouth area, and possible the tip of his nose if we're lucky enough.
> 
> Kishi: The Plot Chickens.




Oh thats just great we will spend 2 weeks arguing over whether his mouth looks young or old


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2012)

No doubt Tobi's mask is very durable, but it's not the first time things such as that are hyped to be "unbreakable" or "invincible". I wonder if it could resist a clean Kawazu Kumite hit.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Oh thats just great we will spend 2 weeks arguing over whether his mouth looks young or old



Using facial images from Part I as a base for comparison.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> No doubt Tobi's mask is very durable, but it's not the first time things such as that are hyped to be "unbreakable" or "invincible". I wonder if it could resist a clean Kawazu Kumite hit.



It would be rather wonderful if the mask stayed intact from the hit, but the head inside turned into dust from the force. That's how you know you bought a quality product. Lifetime guarantee to last, but it never said anything about you.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> No doubt Tobi's mask is very durable, but it's not the first time things such as that are hyped to be "unbreakable" or "invincible". I wonder if it could resist a clean Kawazu Kumite hit.



Doubt it has more force than KCM Naruto's regular attacks.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi must be sweating like a pig in that thing.

With all this fighting and stress. Shit, he may just take it off to get a breather.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Doubt it has more force than KCM Naruto's regular attacks.



KCM Rasengan then?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Tobi must be sweating like a pig in that thing.
> 
> With all this fighting and stress. Shit, he may just take it off to get a breather.



Tobi was actually surprised that he thought he saw sweat on his arm earlier on. He's probably dryer than the grand canyon under there.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

He's apparently made of plant goo. Maybe it was sap.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Tobi must be sweating like a pig in that thing.
> 
> With all this fighting and stress. Shit, he may just take it off to get a breather.



If the eye holes were actually lenses with a plastic or glass filling, he would be fucked in battle. Every time he breathed, they would fog up. Sharingan can't see through mist, Zabuza's old tactic is too strong against Tobi's hypothetical glasses.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking forward to this week's color pages.  I wonder if it'll be a spread this week too?


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi: *Can't hit RM naruto* You know what?! FUCK YOU! DODGE THIS!!! *Takes off mask and throws it at Naruto*

Naruto: *gets hit in the gut* Gah, agh............

Tobi: HAH!!!! TAKE THA- ................. *sees Kakashi staring*

Tobi: You didn't see anything... *teleports away*


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> KCM Rasengan then?



I don't really care how it's done as long as it's not dragged out, Naruto disappointed me as a protagonist and unless Tobi is a part of Madara I don't care for him either anymore.

Just reading for Sauce and to see how it ends.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Looking forward to this week's color pages.  I wonder if it'll be a spread this week too?



The color pages are probably movie related.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Looking forward to this week's color pages.  I wonder if it'll be a spread this week too?



Hopefully.

I wonder which set of large rocks Kishi will include in his coloured spread.


----------



## auem (Jul 25, 2012)

@Klue,

last week it was movie related,so this time it should be normal one....
though kishi's standard of normal is kyubi snoozing inside konoha....so you never know what to expect...


----------



## jacamo (Jul 25, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> no this week there will be #35 (goes on sale 30-07-2012)
> next week #36-37 double issue is the first of august



hope its the Tobi reveal

i need a break from this place


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Giant color spread of Madara and Tobi doing the fusion dance. MAKE IT HAPPEN KISHI.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

auem said:


> @Klue,
> 
> last week it was movie related,so this time it should be normal one....
> though kishi's standard of normal is kyubi snoozing inside konoha....so you never know what to expect...



Eh, regardless, I'm not actually excited. If Gedo Mazou transformed in a chapter prior, then I would be looking forward to seeing it featured in color.

But it's not to be.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Looking forward to this week's color pages.  I wonder if it'll be a spread this week too?



I hope we have a cool spread. Maybe it'll show all the defeated Edos in their canon colors plus Naruto in the middle with a text saying "all these battles have lead him (Naruto) towards this finale!!" or something.

Or probably it'll just show Naruto in Bijuu Mode. There is something about Naruto's latest modes, like KCM, in which Kishi always tried to make him appear in it like in the volume covers, etc.

Or as other have said stuff about the new movie.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 25, 2012)

this chapter's cliffhanger will be tobi's mask beginning to fall off his face

then the starting of next chapter tobi will fix it back on his face


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

This chapter must be heavily in Naruto's favour if ESM hasn't posted a teaser yet.  That one Japanese spoiler chick, whose name is not important anymore because she doesn't give us any spoilers these days, used to do the same thing.

Best case scenario for this chapter is now being similar to 571.

Great Success.

:33


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Detective said:


> This chapter must be heavily in Naruto's favour if ESM hasn't posted a teaser yet.  That one Japanese spoiler chick, whose name is not important anymore because she doesn't give us any spoilers these days, used to do the same thing.
> 
> Best case scenario for this chapter is now being similar to 571.
> 
> Great Success.



If the chapter does focus on Naruto's fight against Tobi when I can see Naruto having a pretty good showing but I still see Tobi having the best showing at this point.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 25, 2012)

I still expect the mask to be from using _Shuradō_ (‘Demon/Asura Path’), meaning it's actually part of Tobi's face.  It ain't coming off easily.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 25, 2012)

my guess is that tobis mask will crack but we won see his face yet and it will be left as an clifhanger....we will see it in ch596 after the movie ends its premiere... and there we get tobis other self... so after the movie people will see how tobi looks under the damn mask


personaly I belive that tobi will get his mask cracked when he will take that hit on purpose to protect the gedo mazo.... I mean if he dematerializes the attack will go streight throught him and right onto gedo... so he will tank it with his war mask and that will stop the attack but in the end reveal his identity


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 25, 2012)

People will learn to respect and fear Naruto as the strongest ninja of all time.


----------



## auem (Jul 25, 2012)

here is a  fake from 2ch...

595　裏切りの面…！

忍連合総本部の場面からスタート
イノイチ：緊急事態だ！連合軍全員に告ぐ！！十尾が復活しかけている！
走っている同期のメンバーたちが驚く
イノイチ：月の眼計画も最終段階に来てると見ていい！今から絶対に月を見るな！！
言い終わると同時に血を吐くイノイチ
シカク：大丈夫かイノイチ！？無理をさせてすまない…
イノイチ：グッ…構わん…これがオレの役目だからな…（ナルト…後は頼んだぞ…）

五影達も知らせを聞いて驚いている
綱手：今の…聞こえたか？
雷影：ああ…ワシらも早く加勢せねば…　だが…
土影：マダラをどうにかせんことには…！
五影を半目で退屈そうに見ているマダラ
マダラ：つまらんな…　既にケリの付いた戦いをいつまで引き伸ばすつもりだ…
雷影：ぐっ…
マダラ：話し合いは済んだのか？オレは別に九尾を捕らえに行っても構わんのだがな…
土影：十尾が復活しそうな時にお前のような過去の遺物まで若い忍に任せるわけにはいかん！
マダラ：！オオノキ…今何と言った？
マダラ少し驚いた表情
土影：何度でも言うてやる！お前は所詮過去の遺物じゃと言ったんじゃぜ！
水影：土影様！むやみに挑発をしては…
マダラ：そんなことはどうでもいい…何故この段階で十尾の復活の話が出てくるのだと聞いている…
驚く五影達
我愛羅：お前の目的は十尾を復活させて無限月読を発動することではないのか？
マダラ：あいつがそう言ったのか？なら教えてやる…そんなものはオマケのようなものだ…
雷影：何だと！？
マダラ：オレの目的はただ一つ…完全な十尾を自らに封印し…六道仙人を超えることだ…！
五影：！！
マダラ：オレという抑止力が世界に存在するだけで大きな争いはほぼ消える…月読など争いが起こった時に使うだけでいい…
土影：あの面の男は無限月読を掛けて世界中の人間と一つになると言っておった…
マダラ回想（カブト：…あの偽マダラが事を計画通りに運ぶ気があるのかどうかは分かりませんが）
マダラ：フン、陰気なあいつらしいと言えばそうかもしれん…だが…
水影怯える、土影も少し驚く
マダラ：まさか九尾を残したまま十尾の復活を急ぎ…そのうえその不完全な十尾すら横取りしようとはな…
マダラ相当怒っているいる様子
同時にトビの顔アップ


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2012)

Wonder if Naruto (and Gai & Kakashi and Bee) will also show some new moves like Tobi. 

Bring it on.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wonder if Naruto (and Gai & Kakashi and Bee) will also show some new moves like Tobi.
> 
> Bring it on.



Naruto, new move?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> is this spoiler true? auem


He said it was fake at the very top of his post.

Edit: Probably fake. I hope so, it seems boring.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 25, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wonder if Naruto (and Gai & Kakashi and Bee) will also show some new moves like Tobi.
> 
> Bring it on.



yes, apparently the spoilers say naruto will learn the final step in his mastery of the ninjutsu by becoming a giant rasengan


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto, new move?



Naruto still has yet to awaken the Rinnegan


----------



## Wendson (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto, new move?



Probably some new rasengan...


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto, new move?



I'm still waiting for Galaxy Rasengan


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If the chapter does focus on Naruto's fight against Tobi when I can see Naruto having a pretty good showing but I still see Tobi having the best showing at this point.



The writing was essentially on the wall for Tobi's countdown timer of relevance to begin winding down when he brought out his biggest guns in the previous installment.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 25, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wonder if Naruto (and Gai & Kakashi and Bee) will also show some new moves like Tobi.
> 
> Bring it on.


A bigger Rasengan?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 25, 2012)

That spoiler may be a fake but it's definitely one of the more realistic fakes I've seen in the last few months. 

Color spreads have been letting me down for a while. Remember the last big war one we had, and it was a picture of Kyuubi sleeping  while Naruto poked him?


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I'm still waiting for Galaxy Rasengan



If and when this happens in a future chapter, I will lay claim to the initial dubbing of this move and .



Detective said:


> ​


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

God damn it, aifa.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi better bring the heat this week.

No talking.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuck this Imma go to sleep. Wake up to Ei owning Juubi :sanji


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi's mask cracked.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Detective said:


> The writing was essentially on the wall for Tobi's countdown timer of relevance to begin winding down when he brought out his biggest guns in the previous installment.



Yes, his relevance does seem to be shrinking but we haven't even seem the guy fight at all.  I'm sure that he'll give us a damn good showing.  It probably won't be until the reinforcements, from the Alliance, arrive that things will begin to go Naruto's way.


----------



## Tengu (Jul 25, 2012)

Kakashi uses MS, and Gai uses nunchaku.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

SHIT JUST GOT SERIOUS, GAI PULLED OUT HIS NUNCHUCKS. BACK THE FUCK UP KIDS.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm expecting a fighting chapter interspersed with dialogue that tells us nothing new.

I'm okay with that, though. I just want to see Naruto and Tobi duke it out.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Kakashi uses MS, and Gai uses nunchaku.



Kakashi's MS was nullified.


----------



## auem (Jul 25, 2012)

so a chapter of fighting but no jubi....


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 25, 2012)

There's a crack in tobi's mask?

Kamui is used by Kakashi.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's mask cracked.





Oh shit I hope you aren't trolling.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

AHAHAH Gai Nunchakus the Juubi

It think it says "it looks like the mask cracked but" something happens (with lots of hands")


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Jul 25, 2012)

the spoiler says Tobi masked  begin to crack!hoooray!!


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

lol @ 1 on 1 fight.

They're all attacking together, and showcasing how much they fail.

Yeah it favors the hero Detective.

Your deduction skills are amazing.



Quite boring all in all.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi's mask cracks. How about they just crack his fucking skull?

Tired of him


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol Naruto needs help...


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's mask cracked.



I can live with a crack, the mask will probably be broken in the following chapter if we're lucky.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I can live with a crack, the mask will probably be broken in the following chapter.



On the final page of the following chapter.


----------



## auem (Jul 25, 2012)

ah!guy and his nunchuk..


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kakashi's MS was nullified.



Nullified how? Absorbed by Tobi's preta or his own space/time nullified it?


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Nullified how? Absorbed by Tobi's preta or his own space/time nullified it?



No idea bro.

But I believe I can make that much out from the google translation.


----------



## Tengu (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't really understand this phrase:
_Crack in the mask of Tobi looked, but in fact is a variety of hands to battle then._


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> SHIT JUST GOT SERIOUS, GAI PULLED OUT HIS NUNCHUCKS. BACK THE FUCK UP KIDS.



Nunchucks are most likely the most rough translation from Japanese to English, regarding the use of Gai's arms and fists, in rapid succession.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Freaking yeah. You mess with the beast, YOU MESS WITH THE BULL YOU GET THE HORNS

NUNCHUCKS BABY -sings it-


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Tengu said:


> I don't really understand this phrase:
> _Crack in the mask of Tobi looked, but in fact is a variety of hands to battle then._



Naruto used a ton of chakra arms?


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

Question: Naruto keeps using the imperfect Kyuubi chakra mode. Shouldn't that be out? Can he use both forms now even though the seal is open? Or is this the chakra he got from fist-bumping the other bijuus?


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Detective said:


> Nunchucks are most likely the most rough translation from Japanese to English, regarding the use of Gai's arms and fists, in rapid succession.



You don't see me complaining xD Hand to hand or nunchucks, I'm cool beans when Gai is fighting.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 25, 2012)

Super Mini ball Tailed Beast Naruto new mode? Jutsu?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 25, 2012)

> Kakashi activate the chakra was kneaded in Kamui. Demon Statue] aim at the body.



....


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Tengu said:


> I don't really understand this phrase:
> _Crack in the mask of Tobi looked, but in fact is a variety of hands to battle then._



The Mask breaking (and showing his face) could be obscured from Gai using Morning Peacock?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Naruto probably used a bunch of chakra arms to punch Tobi in the face.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

R00t_Decision said:


> ....



Kakashi failed.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

forget the chapter, whats the color page?!?!


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> The Mask breaking (and showing his face) could be obscured from Gai using Morning Peacock?



I doubt it, would be a pretty lame way to conceal his face.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am not sure, but using Systran instead of google trans, I am under the impression the damages the juubi took are showing on Tobi's mask.

All the attacks (Naruto, Kakashi, Gai) were aimed at the Juubi, not Tobi.


----------



## vered (Jul 25, 2012)

kamui was nullified.
and there is a crack in Tobi's mask.
good chapter it seems.


----------



## auem (Jul 25, 2012)

i hope chapter is not all on this fighting....


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> I am not sure, but using Systran instead of google trans, I am under the impression the damages the juubi took are showing on Tobi's mask.
> 
> All the attacks (Naruto, Kakashi, Gai) were aimed at the Juubi, not Tobi.



Good theory and the logic could work. It would make the comments regarding not allowing anyone to touch the statue from Tobi make a lot more sense, instead of just a bold declaration(unless those words were part of a rough translation that was inaccurate).


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2012)

So a crack in the mask, Gai getting serious with his signature Nunchuku, a new Tailed Beast Ball attack from Naruto, and Kamui being used offensively (but nullified)? AWESOME.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> I am not sure, but using Systran instead of google trans, I am under the impression the damages the juubi took are showing on Tobi's mask.
> 
> All the attacks (Naruto, Kakashi, Gai) were aimed at the Juubi, not Tobi.



That's interesting and I would like it if that was the case. :33


----------



## jacamo (Jul 25, 2012)

ah... the crappy google translation

its where the shitstorm starts


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 25, 2012)

No RS or Juubi hype

This chapter blows


----------



## NO (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Geg.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Nunchucks vs Gedomazo, place your bets people


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, no, no damage on juubi being shown on the mask after all, unless ...

If Tobi's mask start cracking like that, I guess it's sort of a countdown. When the mask breaks, the juubi is out ? Or Tobi was hit offpanel ?


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's interesting and I would like it if that was the case. :33



If true, it would mean Tobi is essentially his own glass cannon, by means of the proxy statue, which at this point would have less than standard durability if it's still charging up.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 25, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> No RS or Juubi hype




The less we get of that, the better.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

Is this a double chapter?

If Kamui was nullified perhaps we'll get some insight into Tobi's connection with the jutsu, why would Kamui fail, but other MS jutsu not, and it is clearly something specific to Tobi.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome job, Geg.

Super Mini Bijuu Dama, huh?  Naruto pulling jutsu variations out of the ass again.  I curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 25, 2012)

so apparently, Gai's equivalent of a mini TBB or kamui is super nunchucks.  Pretty BA.


----------



## auem (Jul 25, 2012)

i think there is more in this chap...T only given some part..he is also not a avid naruto reader....


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

Chapter doesn't sound interesting 
Can't wait to see Guy stylin' on Tobi with those nunchuks


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally. This is the chapter I've been waiting for.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuck Kishi he is really going for Tobi's revelation @ 600th chapter 



Gilgamesh said:


> No RS or Juubi hype
> 
> This chapter blows



fuck the trash of the manga. But I am sure their name is mentioned somewhere. Kishi can't resist it nowadays.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, a chapter where nothing happens. We've all been waiting for this.

lolol.

There isn't 1 thing that's remotely interesting in this chap.


----------



## Addy (Jul 25, 2012)

> I'm not entirely sure about the last line, but I think it's saying that Naruto and the others managed to land attacks on *Tobi without noticing*?


lol, tobi's retarded 
as for kakashi's kamui.........


----------



## Revolution (Jul 25, 2012)

So this chapter is only fighting no plot. Great for the fighting power followers, but lame for the relationship and mystery solving types like me.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Man I am foaming from the mouth, I am soo pumped, Nunchaku Gai is back, yeah!


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2012)

I still can't believe with all the powerups Naruto got he still needs this much help.


----------



## Easley (Jul 25, 2012)

hmm, sounds like a good chapter to me. Hope that 'crack' becomes a fissure next week, then finally splits in two like a coconut shell. Yes.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 25, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Fuck Kishi he is really going for Tobi's revelation @ 600th chapter



Chapter 600 is either Tobi's Face Revealed, or a Silhouette of the new Jyubi reborn.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 25, 2012)

geg saves the day


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Fuck Kishi he is really going for Tobi's revelation @ 600th chapter



Hopefully he isn't. 

I'm hoping that chapter 600 will be a Sasuke/Orochimaru heavy chapter.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 25, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Fuck Kishi he is really going for Tobi's revelation @ 600th chapter
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the trash of the manga. But I am sure their name is mentioned somewhere. Kishi can't resist it nowadays.



That's August 29th!  I'll be celebrating my birthday. Maybe I should make it a theme?


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

At least Kakashi appears to be perfectly willing to use Kamui offensively when necessary, was already obvious, but perhaps people in denial about Kakashi's willingness to use the jutsu will back off a bit.

Also there is sure to be more to the chapter, that spoiler is only a snippet and the provider isn't that big on Naruto anyhow.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Chapter 600 is either Tobi's Face Revealed, or a Silhouette of the new Jyubi reborn.


Probably both at this rate.


----------



## NO (Jul 25, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Chapter 600 is either Tobi's Face Revealed, or a Silhouette of the new Jyubi reborn.



Why would Kishimoto sacrifice quality just to have a kool looking chapter number?

Have none of you been reading Naruto? Please let us all know what happened in Ch. 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 25, 2012)

If Tobi's mask cracks upon Juubi getting hit, does it mean that the mask is made of Hashi's Mokuton?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> lol, tobi's retarded
> as for kakashi's kamui.........



when did Kamui work offensively, ever ? 




Sarahmint said:


> That's August 29th!  I'll be celebrating my birthday. Maybe I should make it a theme?



make one with Itachi


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2012)

Extra bit from T, not really a spoiler

詳しくしたいけどハイスピードの戦闘描写しかないわ(笑) 
"I'd like to give more details, but it would be nothing but high-speed battle descriptions (lol)"


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, I got one thing right?

Kakashi runs out of chakra, again.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Yeah, a chapter where nothing happens. We've all been waiting for this.
> 
> lolol.
> 
> There isn't 1 thing that's remotely interesting in this chap.



This is a SHONEN manga. The fuck are you reading this if not for interesting fights?


----------



## Sarry (Jul 25, 2012)

So this chapter is an action-filled chapter. I like it!

However, I hope Tobi doesn't panic and start losing.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 25, 2012)

all action chapters are interesting too...


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> when did Kamui work offensively, ever ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deidara, and that is before Kakashi could even control it properly. Also the Missile of Asura Realm wasn't hitting an object coming towards Kakashi. Plot pretty clearly holds Kakashi back in regards to it, all of his opponents are either too weak to require it, or too plot relevant to allow Kakashi to kill them. The Jutsu has sufficient feats and hype to defeat all but the most powerful shinobi.


----------



## auem (Jul 25, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Why would Kishimoto sacrifice quality just to have a kool looking chapter number?
> 
> Have none of you been reading Naruto? Please let us all know what happened in Ch. 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500.



chapter 400 dealt with truth about uchhiha massacre,chapter 500 the attack of kyubi on konoha....


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

How'd they manage to land attacks on Tobi without noticing?


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Geg said:


> Extra bit from T, not really a spoiler
> 
> 詳しくしたいけどハイスピードの戦闘描写しかないわ(笑)
> "I'd like to give more details, but it would be nothing but high-speed battle descriptions (lol)"



This is the type of chapter I've been waiting since Gai's fight with Kisame. I've been patient enough, time to let loose! WOOOOOOOOOOOP!


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Well, I got one thing right?
> 
> Kakashi runs out of chakra, again.



No indication of that.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

At least the chapter is full of action, just what I was hoping for.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

High speed battle, mini bijuu dama, mask crack, nun-chucks, it's like the manga gods have blessed us.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> when did Kamui work offensively, ever ?



Well, it took out Deidara's arm though Kakashi wasn't just aiming for the arm.


----------



## Addy (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> How'd they manage to land attacks on Tobi without noticing?



most likely an error in the sentence itself that makes a bit vague since Geg is not sure about it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Why would Kishimoto sacrifice quality just to have a kool looking chapter number?
> 
> Have none of you been reading Naruto? Please let us all know what happened in Ch. 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500.


Chapter 100: Start of Naruto vs Neji

Chapter 200: Kimimaro Reveal

Chapter 300: Sai's backstory

Chapter 400: Truth about Itachi

Chapter 500: Naruto's Birth.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> If Tobi's mask cracks upon Juubi getting hit, does it mean that the mask is made of Hashi's Mokuton?



I don't even know how to being to answer this question.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 25, 2012)

daschysta said:


> At least Kakashi appears to be perfectly willing to use Kamui offensively when necessary, was already obvious, but perhaps people in denial about Kakashi's willingness to use the jutsu will back off a bit.



Yeah, now we know that he's willing to use it when it can be nullified by the opponent.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Why would Kishimoto sacrifice quality just to have a kool looking chapter number?
> 
> Have none of you been reading Naruto? Please let us all know what happened in Ch. 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500.



300 : reintroduction of Sasuke
400 : conclusion of the backstory, Sasuke is told Itachi's mission and his way of life
500 : Naruto's birth


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Double issue after next week. Tobi's mask will come off for the cliff hanger.


----------



## boohead (Jul 25, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I still can't believe with all the powerups Naruto got he still needs this much help.



Agreed, why can't he just be a boring Mary Sue


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 25, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Why would Kishimoto sacrifice quality just to have a kool looking chapter number?
> 
> Have none of you been reading Naruto? Please let us all know what happened in Ch. 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500.



No, no sacrificin quality, Kishi will do what's necessary for the plot. But 500, 600 those are benchmark chapters, 500 was the big reveal of Kushina and us finding out Minato's backstory of the day of the attack on konoha.  

Kishi can always move some stuff around like Oro/Sasuke dealings or add more fightscenes, so the big reveal would come closer to a benchmark chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Well, I got one thing right?
> 
> Kakashi runs out of chakra, again.



He did? Where do you see that?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> 300 : reintroduction of Sasuke
> 400 : conclusion of the backstory, Sasuke is told Itachi's mission and his way of life
> 500 : Naruto's birth


Already listed dude.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Yeah, now we know that he's willing to use it when it can be nullified by the opponent.



Because the jutsu is too broken for Kishi to allow him to use it in other circumstances.


----------



## Addy (Jul 25, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> when did Kamui work offensively, ever ?



good question  

i think kishi gave kakashi MS as petty cause it means nothing in his hands. therefore, he gave him kamui as another petty but not for the character........ it was for the fans


----------



## auem (Jul 25, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chapter 100: Start of Naruto vs Neji
> 
> Chapter 200: Kimimaro Reveal
> 
> ...



chapter 300 also had sasuke's long awaited first appearance in part II...


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2012)

Well if my math is correct, the chapter after that would be 600


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Kakashi and Gai are WELL within their league to be in this fight. Stop this "It's too high level for them" bull crap already.


----------



## Talis (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> How'd they manage to land attacks on Tobi without noticing?


Wanna bet it was because Tobito was nulifying Kakashis Kamui, for that reason he might not have been able to use his own S/T.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Because the jutsu is too broken for Kishi to allow him to use it in other circumstances.



Obito's ocular power is pretty broken. Where would Kakashi be without it?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2012)

boohead said:


> Agreed, why can't he just be a boring Mary Sue



Because his dad is not the protagonist of the manga


----------



## Revolution (Jul 25, 2012)

Can someone link a raw just so I can see Narutos face?


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Well if my math is correct, the chapter after that would be 600



According to your maths, 595 + 1 = 600 ?


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Once Gedo is done transforming, and Naruto reenters Bijuu Mode, the Master's usefulness shall run out.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> He did? Where do you see that?



I'm just guessing  it seems that everytime he uses Kamui it drains him


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2012)

auem said:


> chapter 300 also had sasuke's long awaited first appearance in part II...


That too. I couldn't remember if that was 300-305 though.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi should have lost that power though.

One of the eye is in Kakashi's hand and was lost before Tobi could master it, the other was sacrificed to Izanagi.


----------



## Addy (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito's ocular power is pretty broken. Where would Kakashi be without it?



seeing it is one of the most useless of all abilities in the manga......... same place he always was


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

The mash cracking will reveal Tobi as Obito (numerous hints, able to counter Kamui because he has the other eye belonging to Obito) and herald the Juubi to be unleashed. At that point the Masters will fight Tobi, while Naruto and Bee fight the Juubi. It's all going down. The Masters aren't finished yet, not by a long shot!


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> seeing it is one of the most useless of all abilities in the manga......... same place he always was



When is his eye going to lose its light already? 

It would be funny if it happened at the exact moment he had an opportunity to take out Tobi.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Once Gedo is done transforming, and Naruto reenters Bijuu Mode, the Master's usefulness shall run out.



Mmmm, will shall see, I have faith. 8th Gate type of faith xD


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 25, 2012)

Eh seems pretty meh. A CRACK IN THE MASK OMGGGG means nothing, seeing as that's happened a few times now. 

Though if this chapter is just a total beatdown on Tobi, which it looks like, then he's going to turn around and fuck them up pretty soon. 

And where is KB during all of this?


----------



## Hexa (Jul 25, 2012)

Round chapter numbers don't really have anything special going for them.  300 is probably the biggest "round chapter" moment with a shaded Sasuke. 400 and 500 weren't necessarily humdrum chapters, but they weren't really as important  or momentous as 399 or 401, or 499 or 501.

Otherwise, a battle chapter is good, I guess.  I've been waiting to see Tobi really fight, and hopefully he goes full out.  The crack is I guess progress.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> seeing it is one of the most useless of all abilities in the manga......... same place he always was



It isn't useless at all, Kamui ends 99% of the Naruto-verse if Kakashi resorts to it. It's a top tier attack, capable of crippling S-ranked shinobi even before Kakashi could control it properly.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 25, 2012)

agreed, mask as cliffhanger and tobi's backstory (whoever he is ) for the double chapter.....fuck this waiting......


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

I made a thread that Tobi's mask has been cracking the whole time. Kishi keeps showing these small scribble lines on his mask, sometimes they are there, sometimes they are gone. Wander if I was on to something.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh seems pretty meh. A CRACK IN THE MASK OMGGGG means nothing, seeing as that's happened a few times now.
> 
> Though if this chapter is just a total beatdown on Tobi, which it looks like, then he's going to turn around and fuck them up pretty soon.
> 
> And where is KB during all of this?



A beatdown on the Juubi. We are not aware of any attack on Tobi, we are told they all aim at the Juubi. 
That's why the crack is odd, unless they switched target in the middle of the chapter and T forgot to tell us

Of course, there sill the possibility that even though he was a decoy to let Naruto and Kakashi attack the Juubi, Gai is using that chance to solo Tobi


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> Mmmm, will shall see, I have faith. 8th Gate type of faith xD



Preach it! The Masters weren't useless against  the Jinchuuriki, or no more useless than Naruto and Bee, who were in Fully Bijuu, and RM form respectively. Masters are useless in no fight, and dangerous to just about anyone.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> And where is KB during all of this?



Being lazy somewhere or preparing some awesome jutsu.  That or he does nothing noteworthy enough to be mentioned by T.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Preach it! The Masters weren't useless against  the Jinchuuriki, or no more useless than Naruto and Bee, who were in Fully Bijuu, and RM form respectively. Masters are useless in no fight, and dangerous to just about anyone.



You know it brother, you know it. It's about time people start thinking they are useful and not useless or in the way, or even out of their league


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Preach it! The Masters weren't useless against  the Jinchuuriki, or no more useless than Naruto and Bee, who were in Fully Bijuu, and RM form respectively. Masters are useless in no fight, and dangerous to just about anyone.


...Kakashi and Gai were kind of useless against the V2 Paths. They were swatted away like flies a few times, remember?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh seems pretty meh. A CRACK IN THE MASK OMGGGG means nothing, seeing as that's happened a few times now.
> 
> Though if this chapter is just a total beatdown on Tobi, which it looks like, then he's going to turn around and fuck them up pretty soon.
> 
> And where is KB during all of this?



Drinking purple drank?

jk 

He was wounded and only launched attacks from that one place for a while now.


----------



## boohead (Jul 25, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Because his dad is not the protagonist of the manga



Tobi and Madara both one paneled if he was.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> According to your maths, 595 + 1 = 600 ?



if Tobi is Obito... i dont see why not


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Kakashi and Gai were kind of useless against the V2 Paths. They were swatted away like flies a few times, remember?



They were impressive because they were able to fight at all, when most thought a Jinchuuriki's V2 state would prove too much for them.

Honestly, I was rather surprised.


----------



## Addy (Jul 25, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That too. I couldn't remember if that was 300-305 though.



i think kishi will give it the kabuto treatment......... next issue or two, mask is broken or we get a long ass flashback but without a face in it. seriously, it is the exact same secnario now. naruto/sasuke is trying to stop tobi/kabuto before it is too late. tobi gets a hit or two this chapter or next then he owns them using XXXX mode/jutsu whatever before or after he gets the flashback. then the big reveal of his identity. more flashbacks........ then naurot TNJs him 

but seriously, it is gonna be this format.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Kakashi and Gai were kind of useless against the V2 Paths. They were swatted away like flies a few times, remember?



"or no more useless than Bee and Naruto" 

They forced the jinchuuriki to transform, Naruto and Bee were at the mercy of them before they ever did that. (not claiming they are stronger than Naruto, but they certainly weren't useless, they held their own against them just as long or longer than bee and naruto)


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn, Gai cracked Tobi's mask, nice


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> They were impressive because they were able to fight at all, when most thought a Jinchuuriki's V2 state would prove too much for them.
> 
> Honestly, I was rather surprised.


That's true. I will admit Kakashi's Raikiri Chain was rather useful against Han's Chakra Arms.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2012)

boohead said:


> Tobi and Madara both one paneled if he was.



Nah, he killed himself because Tobi survived v2.

It's a good thing he is dead, would get embarrassed and people would rage to hard.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Kakashi and Gai were kind of useless against the V2 Paths. They were swatted away like flies a few times, remember?



They blocked an attack that hit them by a V2 Jins tail. That was the only "unsuccesful hit" they received. Look how much of a hard time Naruto in RM and Bee were having with all of them. No coral fist landing on Kakashi or Gai, or anything, no sort of show able wounds. They held them off for quite a long time while Naruto was in Son Goku. They held them back, and Kakashi wanted to finish them off with Gai, under determined or wavering in thought. They had the mentality to finish them off.

You forget Gai was standing toe to toe with the 6 tails full transformed, and didn't get a hit. You would think a Fully Transformed Jin would kill a ninja pretty quickly.


----------



## KLNTIME (Jul 25, 2012)

Its about time they are doing more fight chapters.  Pretty Bad when this Manga has longer backstorys on various characters only to have them be defeated in one chapter.  Kishi needs to finish this strong with what a battle SHOULD look like given its between Shinobi Masters and Various Juubi powers and Blood limit abilities.

Lets have a little creativity with the numerous abilities that we all saw and remember, and really let the powers of Gai Shine.  That goes for the other characters as well (Neji, Lee, Hinata, Shikamaru, etc.) when they finally arrive to the battle as well.  IMO they might show some of their signature moves but end up as fodder though anyway.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> A beatdown on the Juubi. We are not aware of any attack on Tobi, we are told they all aim at the Juubi.
> That's why the crack is odd, unless they switched target in the middle of the chapter and T forgot to tell us
> 
> Of course, there sill the possibility that even though he was a decoy to let Naruto and Kakashi attack the Juubi, Gai is using that chance to solo Tobi



Naw Geg mentioned this:



> I'm not entirely sure about the last line, but I think it's saying that Naruto and the others managed to land attacks on Tobi without noticing?


----------



## boohead (Jul 25, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Nah, he killed himself because Tobi survived v2.
> 
> It's a good thing he is dead, would get embarrassed and people would rage to hard.



Wait, so he's not a Mary Sue now?


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Brian said:


> Damn, Gai cracked Tobi's mask, nice



We don't know how it cracked at this moment.


----------



## Talis (Jul 25, 2012)

Guys theres a chance Tobi nulified Kakashis MS which couldn't make him use his own S/T lol.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope there is some interesting dialogue in this chapter, cause otherwise, it seems to suck.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

So T won't post anymore spoilers because it's just a chapter full of fighting. So now we play the waiting game for the actual chapter release.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw Geg mentioned this:



I actually think it's more likely the spoiler provider and not Tobi is the one who didn't notice the attacks. 
Since he even went as far as saying there was "not much progress" yet it cracked.

Hence my remark. There were no hits on Tobi. It's just cracking. For a reason that remains to be explained


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Guys theres a chance Tobi nulified Kakashis MS which couldn't make him use his own S/T lol.



Thus allowing them to land a blow on Tobi?


----------



## Talis (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Thus allowing them to land a blow on Tobi?


Yes. 
I better be right Tobito, muhaha.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Yes.
> I better be right Tobito, muhaha.



I think most people are onboard with the idea that Tobi is using Obito's other eye. But I doubt he is actually Obito in spirit.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Thus allowing them to land a blow on Tobi?



Except they were attacking the Juubi when Kamui was cancelled.

Unless the crack was made by Gai who was the decoy or Bee who wasn't doing anything. But that's still wrong. The crack appeared in the "no progress" phase of the fight.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 25, 2012)

This arc is now known as the mask-crack arc.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm curious if Tobi will be using the Rinnegan abilities in this fight. Be quite cool to see the Masters counters in action.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> I'm curious if Tobi will be using the Rinnegan abilities in this fight. Be quite cool to see the Masters counters in action.



If he resorts to the Six Pain Techniques, I hope he possesses a unique set somehow. Not interested in seeing those techniques used again.

Give us something new, Kishi.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> This arc is now known as the mask-crack arc.



If it takes an entire arc to crack his damn mask...


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't believe that some folks are pissing and moaning that a fight chapter is somehow worse than Kabuto's flashback in a friggin Shonen manga.

Besides, they're fighting the goddamn Juubi. The biggest and baddest bijuu ever.

They are duking it out with the single strongest thing in the manga currently. And you're complaining about it?


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I can't believe that some folks are pissing and moaning that a fight chapter is somehow worse than Kabuto's flashback in a friggin Shonen manga.
> 
> Besides, they're fighting the goddamn Juubi. The biggest and baddest bijuu ever.
> 
> They are duking it out with the single strongest thing in the manga currently. And you're complaining about it?



I know,  some people these day. Last chapter WAS a talking chapter. What else do you want Tobi and Naruto to talk about in the middle of a fight? You want them to sit down and have a cup of tea?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> I actually think it's more likely the spoiler provider and not Tobi is the one who didn't notice the attacks.
> Since he even went as far as saying there was "not much progress" yet it cracked.
> 
> Hence my remark. There were no hits on Tobi. It's just cracking. For a reason that remains to be explained



If that really is the case, then some theorists may be right and Tobi really is directly tied to the Juubi...


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If that really is the case, then some theorists may be right and Tobi really is directly tied to the Juubi...



Wait, what do you mean?


----------



## Easley (Jul 25, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> If it takes an entire arc to crack his damn mask...


shhh, Kishi might be lurking, let's not give him ideas.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If that really is the case, then some theorists may be right and Tobi really is directly tied to the Juubi...



like a syncing? if the juubi/gedo takes a hit, Tobi gets hurt also?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wait, what do you mean?



He means that they seem to be attacking GM and yet Tobi is the one taking damage or at least it seems like his mask is cracking due to them attacking GM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2012)

What will take longer...cracking Tobi's mask or Goku escaping from Namek?


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm curious on how Gai will use his Nunchucks against Gedo Mazo. They had no affect on Kisame. Unless he is in gated form and using them.


----------



## Narutaru (Jul 25, 2012)

It's weird that Bee isn't mentioned. Seems like he would have the best chance at damaging Gedo Mazo since Naruto is staying out of FKM.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

I understand that people feel that Tobi's identity reveal is lo overdue. But that's only because Kishi wasted time on the poorly written Kabuto/Sasuke chapters(and that awful one where everyone said "let's go help Naruto!" as well). 

If Kishi had gone back and forth between the Madara/Kage fight and this battle instead, we would've had the reveal a month ago, with more badass chapters instead of what we got.

There hasn't been a decent combat chapter in over 3 months. In. A. Shonen. Manga. One right now should be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> I think most people are onboard with the idea that Tobi is using Obito's other eye. *But I doubt he is actually Obito in spirit.*


So, you're starting to accept the fact that Tobi is using Obito's body? I didn't take you for a Tobito believer, but welcome on board.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I can't believe that some folks are pissing and moaning that a fight chapter is somehow worse than Kabuto's flashback in a friggin Shonen manga.
> 
> Besides, they're fighting the goddamn Juubi. The biggest and baddest bijuu ever.
> 
> They are duking it out with the single strongest thing in the manga currently. And you're complaining about it?



?

The Juubi hasn't even been revived yet. Do you realize that?

What they're fighting is a statue which doesn't fight back, and that's not the single strongest thing in the manga.

This fight doesn't make any sense.

It's just stalling until Obito's face is revealed.

Kishi needs to get over with it already. Such a waste of time.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe Tobi's body is not full,of zetsu goo.

Maybe it's Gedo goo?


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sareth said:


> So, you're starting to accept the fact that Tobi is using Obito's body? I didn't take you for a Tobito believer, but welcome on board.



Well, the body is even less likely

The body has been replaced by Zetsu's goo and the eyes have been lost (one given to Kakashi, the other sacrificed to Izanagi) and replaced by Madara's / Nagato's.
What's left of Obito's body, seriously ?


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

Sutol said:


> ?
> 
> The Juubi hasn't even been revived yet. Do you realize that?
> 
> ...



How do,you know it's just standing there? It kicked major ass when it came to get the Kin/Gin bros.

And I agree it's overdue for the reveal. But Naruto fighting Tobi is not to blame for the delay. I already addressed this point in the post just above yours.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Well, the body is even less likely
> 
> The body has been replaced by Zetsu's goo and the eyes have been lost (one given to Kakashi, the other sacrificed to Izanagi) and replaced by Madara's / Nagato's.
> What's left of Obito's body, seriously ?



Well, most assume that his right eye is Obito's eye not the left that he replaced with a Rinnegan.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Well, the body is even less likely
> 
> The body has been replaced by Zetsu's goo and the eyes have been lost (one given to Kakashi, the other sacrificed to Izanagi) and replaced by Madara's / Nagato's.
> What's left of Obito's body, seriously ?



Keep in mind I'm not a Tobito believer, but the left eye was given to Kakashi.  The right eye which was supposed to be crushed could've been salvaged somehow and replaced in the right socket which uses the reverse kamui like space/time jutsu.  The eye that he used Izanagi with was prolly one out of 100's in his collection.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 25, 2012)

Super Bijuu Dama, so its more powerful than a normal BM? Yet its mini it seems, so confusing, could anyone here share your thoughts on this?


----------



## sagroth (Jul 25, 2012)

Also, fighting is about the only thing Shonen manga does well. It is all it is supposed to do well. This isn't Monster or 20th Century Boys. Or Berzerk, even.

If you're thinking Naruto is the apex of plot and you're over 12, then I think you need to read more.

And it isn't just Naruto. That's just how Shonen is.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

sagroth said:


> How do,you know it's just standing there? It kicked major ass when it came to get the Kin/Gin bros.
> 
> And I agree it's overdue for the reveal. But Naruto fighting Tobi is not to blame for the delay. I already addressed this point in the post just above yours.



It's standing there because it's going crazy and Tobi had just said he wouldn't let anyone touch it.

Kishi had already wasted enough time on Naruto, the jinchuuriki's, and all the bijuu crap beforehand, and you thought he was gonna continue down that road for another 20 chapters without showing Madara/Sasuke/Kabuto/Itachi/Orochimaru?

So if anything's to blame, it's that.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Well, the body is even less likely
> 
> The body has been replaced by Zetsu's goo and the eyes have been lost (one given to Kakashi, the other sacrificed to Izanagi) and replaced by Madara's / Nagato's.
> What's left of Obito's body, seriously ?


What are you talking about? He never sacrificed Obito's right eye for Izanagi. It was Tobi's left eye, the one he replaced with the Rinnegan, that was used for Izanagi. Of course he wouldn't waste Obito's eye for that. It's special, you know. Too special for Tobi to use two Rinnegan eyes instead of just one.

Get your facts straight, son.


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit. I wonder how big the crack in Obito's mask will be.

I hope it's on the left side so people can see that there's no scars there.


----------



## Addy (Jul 25, 2012)

wait, so tobi's secret ability/exploit/trick is................... revealed this chapter? 

that was fast.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Super Bijuu Dama, so its more powerful than a normal BM? Yet its mini it seems, so confusing, could anyone here share your thoughts on this?



It's pretty much like mini-FRS: does the same thing but in a cuter version


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 25, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> It's pretty much like mini-FRS: does the same thing but in a cuter version



But its SUPER, not just mini, which is what makes it confusing. On one hand SUPER makes it seem like its even more powerful than a normal Bijuu Dama not even the BM what overpowered 6 Bijuus was called super, yet its mini.

So we have 2 contradictory terms because one term imply powerful the other imply weak.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 25, 2012)

only a crack hmm I see 

it won't be revealed until chapter 600 I'm pretty sure about it


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> But its SUPER, not just mini, which is what makes it confusing. On one hand SUPER makes it seem like its even more powerful than a normal Bijuu Dama not even the BM what overpowered 6 Bijuus was called super, yet its mini.
> 
> So we have 2 contradictory terms because one term imply powerful the other imply weak.


I think super in this case means that it's super small, not super as in greater. (Not that it won't be powerful of course)


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Super Bijuu Dama, so its more powerful than a normal BM? Yet its mini it seems, so confusing, could anyone here share your thoughts on this?



it's a Bijuu Dama, not a bijuu mode, think of the mini fuuton rasenshuriken.  It's a smaller more concentrated form of the jutsu with a much smaller area of effect, but same level of destructive power if not more so within the area it affects.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Good, if it means more fighting for Gai, than I could careless of the mask breaking off


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wait, what do you mean?



If Tobi is affected when the Juubi body is hit....


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

So they're gonna devote several chapters to slowly breaking his mask I guess?

Seems oddly predictable. But at least this confirms Tobi's identity will be revealed soon....hopefully.


----------



## Addy (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Tobi is affected when the Juubi body is hit....



then the juubi is afflicted when tobi is hit.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jul 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> But its SUPER, not just mini, which is what makes it confusing. On one hand SUPER makes it seem like its even more powerful than a normal Bijuu Dama not even the BM what overpowered 6 Bijuus was called super, yet its mini.
> 
> So we have 2 contradictory terms because one term imply powerful the other imply weak.



It could be a highly concentrated form of bijuudama, or the power of multiple bijuudamas condensed into a small sphere of energy. I would imagine it to be much faster and deadlier than a normal bijuudama.


----------



## Easley (Jul 25, 2012)

It's possible that Tobi has Hashirama's face. I mean, after Danzou and Madara we suspect it will be on him somewhere. Why not his head? His body is just Zetsu goo so I doubt it's there. I bet the left side of his face looks totally different. We've only had a small glimpse from the side.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

Tobi's face is irrelevant at this point.

We've already seen most of it.

Just reveal him as Obito instead of continuing this farce.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> it's a Bijuu Dama, not a bijuu mode, think of the mini fuuton rasenshuriken.  It's a smaller more concentrated form of the jutsu with a much smaller area of effect, but same level of destructive power if not more so within the area it affects.



Plus, it could probably travel faster and generate a lot of more them quickly!


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 25, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> it's a Bijuu Dama, not a bijuu mode, think of the mini fuuton rasenshuriken.  It's a smaller more concentrated form of the jutsu with a much smaller area of effect, but same level of destructive power if not more so within the area it affects.



But the issue is that its "super" not just small, for example mini frs its mini frs not super mini frs.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the feeling as if the crack on the mask has nothing to do with "real" damage. Rather with spiritual damage, e.g. Tobi losing his confidence or whatever and therefore having his mask cracked faster the more he feels inferior to Naruto.

Another possibility for me is that Tobi will die when the Juubi will be completely revived since that seems to be his task anyway. Maybe he is some kind of medium for the Juubi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 25, 2012)

Does Yagami's translation imply that Tobi could capture Naruto at any time and is just fucking around, or does it mean that Tobi could easily be defeated but Naruto and co. are too dumb to figure out how?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does Yagami's translation imply that Tobi could capture Naruto at any time and is just fucking around, or does it mean that Tobi could easily be defeated but Naruto and co. are too dumb to figure out how?



That's the problem. The japanese sentence is as much vague.


----------



## Addy (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does Yagami's translation imply that Tobi could capture Naruto at any time and is just fucking around, or does it mean that Tobi could easily be defeated but Naruto and co. are too dumb to figure out how?



mizukage/tobi "you can defeat me but i can't tell you. you have to do it on your own"


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

boshi said:


> only a crack hmm I see
> 
> it won't be revealed until chapter 600 I'm pretty sure about it


It will probably be revealed next week since there's two chapters... I think....


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> It will probably be revealed next week since there's two chapters... I think....



A double issue doesn't mean two chapters. It means 1 chapter and a weekly break.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 25, 2012)

Who the f*ck cares about the Bijuudama? Please stop discussing Naruto's boring techniques, I can't stand reading about it.


----------



## Talis (Jul 25, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> It will probably be revealed next week since there's two chapters... I think....


Double issue isn't a double chapter but a break.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't understand the "super mini bijuu-dama"... until now only BM Naruto was able to create a bijuu dama, and what's the point of the name? is stronger than a normal bijuu dama but smaller (concentrated) or what?


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does Yagami's translation imply that Tobi could capture Naruto at any time and is just fucking around, or does it mean that Tobi could easily be defeated but Naruto and co. are too dumb to figure out how?



Or they can capture Tobi :/


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

A discussion on the terms mini and super.. wtf lol.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 25, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> It will probably be revealed next week since there's two chapters... I think....



Double issue = issue sold during 2 weeks, not 2 issues sold the same week.

If there is a double issue next week (I don't know, I haven't followed the schedule) it means there won't be a chapter in 2 weeks. It doesn't mean we will have 2 chapters next week.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> But the issue is that its "super" not just small, for example mini frs its mini frs not super mini frs.


Don't stress about it until the name is confirmed by a script or scan.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> But the issue is that its "super" not just small, for example mini frs its mini frs not super mini frs.



lol, think of it like Ultra mini, or Very Mini(small) Super wouldn't be describing the bijuudama, it would be modifying "mini"


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 25, 2012)

Why must this mans pacing be so slow and pathetic?


----------



## NW (Jul 25, 2012)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> I have the feeling as if the crack on the mask has nothing to do with "real" damage. Rather with spiritual damage, e.g. Tobi losing his confidence or whatever and therefore having his mask cracked faster the more he feels inferior to Naruto.
> 
> Another possibility for me is that Tobi will die when the Juubi will be completely revived since that seems to be his task anyway. Maybe he is some kind of medium for the Juubi.


I doubt the Juubi will kill Tobi. Naruto's the one who will defeat him.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Why must this mans pacing be so slow and pathetic?



Mo' money.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I doubt the Juubi will kill Tobi. Naruto's the one who will defeat him.



Obito is not getting defeated by Naruto.

Just like how Naruto is not breaking his mask.


----------



## Sareth (Jul 25, 2012)

Is this really gonna be a no talk, just (pointless) action chapter, to stall the big reveal until chapter 600? FML.


----------



## Jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Mo' money.



Looking at your signature after reading your comment, priceless.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 25, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I doubt the Juubi will kill Tobi. Naruto's the one who will defeat him.



Unless Tobi loses control of the Jyubi while being it's jinchuriki, and the jyubi absorbs him forming one singular more intelligent entity.

He would least get to be "ONE" with the jyubi if not the entire world.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Obito is not getting defeated by Naruto.
> 
> Just like how Naruto is not breaking his mask.


...except the manga itself has hyped up Tobi being Naruto's opponent. Tobi threatened his life since birth. Tobi ran Akatsuki. He's the opponent Naruto got Kurama for.

Sutol, what manga do _you_ read since I'd really like to see it.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 25, 2012)

Naruto is doing some fantastic things with Kurama.
I can't wait to see him with full mastery.
All Jinchuuriki forms, Bijuu Sage mode, Partial tranformations.

Yes please.


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 25, 2012)

finally after so long it seems we'll actually have a good chapter.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...except the manga itself has hyped up Tobi being Naruto's opponent. Tobi threatened his life since birth. Tobi ran Akatsuki. He's the opponent Naruto got Kurama for.
> 
> Sutol, what manga do _you_ read since I'd really like to see it.



Tobi threatened Naruto's life as much as Danzou threatened Karin's when he took her hostage.

If Tobi was meant to be Naruto's opponent like you're saying, this would've been a 1 on 1.

But it's not.

This was never Tobi vs Naruto.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 25, 2012)

Chapter is out, but I can't read it.
Anyone know if it is on any other sites?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 25, 2012)

Just read it. What the fuck just happened.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Tobi threatened Naruto's life as much as Danzou threatened Karin's when he took her hostage.
> 
> If Tobi was meant to be Naruto's opponent like you're saying, this would've been a 1 on 1.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was. And wrong, Tobi threatened Naruto's life _the very moment he was born_. Even putting EXPLOSIVE TAGS ON HIS BLANKET! Oh, and Minato said it himself, Naruto was given Kurama to _fight Tobi_.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Holy shit that was one chaotic chapter, and Gedo Mazou is starting to look really demonic.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2012)

that little crack....I lol'd.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 25, 2012)

Well the chapter is out. Haven't read it yet, but I will say this:



Seraphiel said:


> He means that they seem to be attacking GM and yet Tobi is the one taking damage or at least it seems like his mask is cracking due to them attacking GM.


Interestingly, Tobi only appeared _after_ Shukaku was sealed. And he didn't have his ability to phaseshift back then as evidenced by Deidara strangling him. So it's possible that he gets more powerful whenever a bijuu is captured.



And now for the chapter...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 25, 2012)

*WTF this fight was supposed to be 1 ON 1*

WHY the fuck does every fight have to be so fucking unfair.

Tobi did better than I thought though. I hate how they fight together against Tobi it really should have been Naruto vs Tobi alone. 

and why exactly did Kakashi's Kamui Jutsu fail? 

in the next few chapters they will find a weakness of tobi and then plot no jutsu will do the rest


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 25, 2012)

All the FV candidates require a team to face them.

Naruto may land the final blow on Tobi but he would never be able to do so without help.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 25, 2012)

Unfair would have been Naruto going at him alone. Tobi is stronger than him as it stands now, did you really just expect Kakashi, Gai, and B to stand back and cheer "GAMABAAAATEEE NARUTO-CHAAAAAN!!!"?


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 25, 2012)

This fight is really unfair

to tobi.

with his rinnegan, this is going to take some SERIOUS pnj for him to loose.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 25, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Unfair would have been Naruto going at him alone. Tobi is stronger than him as it stands now, did you really just expect Kakashi, Gai, and B to stand back and cheer "GAMABAAAATEEE NARUTO-CHAAAAAN!!!"?



Not at all but why would the manga say 1 on 1 and then have them all fight tobi at the same time? 

why even make that statement? its stupid.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Not at all but why would the manga say 1 on 1 and then have them all fight tobi at the same time?
> 
> why even make that statement? its stupid.



"Carnage is coming to the battlefield."

The statements at the end of the chapters are not made by Kishi.


----------



## daschysta (Jul 25, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...except the manga itself has hyped up Tobi being Naruto's opponent. Tobi threatened his life since birth. Tobi ran Akatsuki. He's the opponent Naruto got Kurama for.
> 
> Sutol, what manga do _you_ read since I'd really like to see it.



If he _is_ in fact Obito then he isn't Naruto's opponent, he's Kakashi and perhaps Gai's. It would make sense, considering he's going to release the (imperfect) Juubi, who makes more sense as Naruto and/or Bee's opponent, and it has been foreshadowed in the last chapter much more blatantly than Naruto vs. Obito, who has no connection to Naruto, but is essentially the most important bond/event in Kakashi's entire life.

Plus Kishi reconfirmed that Kakashi's focus is still coming, if that focus isn't Obito V Kakashi then what else could it possibly be with time beginning to run out for the manga (probably won't last longer than 2 more year 3 at the absolute most, and he also said he has much of the manga's end already planned out, and began hinting Kakashi moving to the forefront ages ago, which makes sense if he intended the Obito/Kakashi thing to happen all along, it just took longer than he initially planned.

Perhaps it isn't Obito, but you believe it is, and if it IS then he isn't naruto's opponent, it wouldn't make sense given Kishi's tendency to have all major battles, or at least almost all of them, involve two shinobi who are connected in some important way, Naruto vs. Tobi would largely lack that, at least personally, Tobi is the one who attacked the fourth, yes, but Naruto would resolve that by fighting the Juubii, who is much more powerful than Tobi by himself anyhow, and would have an explicit connection to Kurama as well.


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Jul 25, 2012)

*Sigh. What a dull chapter.*

I thought we'd get into some Juubi summoning, at least a little. Instead we get "oh noes tobi can phase ololol i made teh clone". At least we got to see a bit of offensive Kamui instead of it being Kakashi's deus ex machina for not getting killed -- although now he should be on like 5% chakra. 

I mean we've seen it all before. Direct attacks don't do shit to Tobi. WE GET IT. They could've at least started to figure out a counter at the end or something, because we all know that sooner or later the phasing will become useless/at least not as broken. 

Sorry, just wanted to rant because I really just want to get to the Juubi or at least find out what Oro is up to.. Sick of Tobi's gloating that he can't be hit and everyone being like "ohnoes" about it.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 25, 2012)

This won't be over for quite a while, unfortunately.

Follow this:

1) More fighting for 2-3 chapters.
2) Obito's face is revealed.
3) Major flashbacks for another 3-4 chapters.
4) Juubi fails.
5) Moon's eye plan fails.
6) Obito dies.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 25, 2012)

Sutol said:


> This won't be over for quite a while, unfortunately.
> 
> Follow this:
> 
> ...



Ignoring the Obito part..
You're forgetting the moment his mask cracks more, or even breaks, Kishi can just switch the fight over to Madara's to make us wait more.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 25, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Ignoring the Obito part..
> You're forgetting the moment his mask cracks more, or even breaks, Kishi can just switch the fight over to Madara's to make us wait more.



or Tobi gets angry and actually starts fighting for real and uses his Rinnegan eye as well.

I hate how Kishi is putting limits on Tobi and eventually kill him


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Crack, how?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wait, no chapter next week?


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Jul 25, 2012)

While reading the chapter i was edge of the seat, then sat back and thought about it and was slightly disappointed that Tobi didn't mix in a bit more of the fan/Taijutsu, instead of his dodge beast mode/intangibility hax.

Gai Taijutsu with nun-chcuks was wicked to see and so was the Mini-Chou Tailed beast bomb/Bijudama.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

Chapter was so-so. Tobi's fighting style hasn't changed.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 25, 2012)

Even though it was a fighting chapter with teamwork and stuff (I'll take any depictions of strategy I can get), I wasn't excited, probably because I had a hard time understanding what was going on, which isn't something that usually happens. 

Gai's weapons were pretty cool, and I liked the mini bijuu dama (it goes without saying that Kakashi is always a pleasure), but...eh, it was just okay for me. I'll probably like it more when it's animated (if they can just use the music right).


----------



## Boradis (Jul 25, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> And he didn't have his ability to phaseshift back then as evidenced by Deidara strangling him.



Don't take anything he did as "silly Tobi" seriously. He had the ability to phaseshift the night Naruto was born, as seen in his fight with Minato.

Maybe he wasn't quite as adept at it since Minato figured it out and developed a countermeasure on the spot (his "warp rasengan" if you will) in their second clash that night.

Not to take anything away from Minato, but considering how badly Tobi schooled Kakashi and the ten-man squad just for yucks years later I think it makes sense that he grew in experience.


----------



## takL (Jul 25, 2012)

narutos super mini bijudama! and Guy's double fang attack! and isnt it kakashis kunai that made a crack in the mask?
also when kakashi saw his kamui didnt work, he seemed to realize something.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe it was Kakashi's kunai that cracked Tobi's mask some how.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> I believe it was Kakashi's kunai that cracked Tobi's mask some how.



yea so do I. I think tobi's intangibility can somehow be affected by chakra. SO it wasn't necessarily the kunai that cracked the mask as it was the lightning chakra that surrounded it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

son_michael said:


> yea so do I. I think tobi's intangibility can somehow be affected by chakra. SO it wasn't necessarily the kunai that cracked the mask as it was the lightning chakra that surrounded it.



Naruto attempted to catch Tobi with a Rasengan and now a Bijuudama, both failed. Sasuke once phased through Tobi while using Chidori.

Why did those attacks fail completely?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto attempted to catch Tobi with a Rasengan and now a Bijuudama, both failed. Sasuke once phased through Tobi while using Chidori.
> 
> Why did those attacks fail completely?



no clue. It was just an observation I made when reading the chapter


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2012)

son_michael said:


> no clue. It was just an observation I made when reading the chapter



I think the tail end of Kakashi's Lightning chakra caught Tobi as it passed through. Maybe he ended his phasing jutsu too soon?


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jul 26, 2012)

Why wasn't Bee doing anything in the fight, did I miss something from another chapter?


----------



## Klue (Jul 26, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Is this really gonna be a no talk, just (pointless) action chapter, to stall the big reveal until chapter 600? FML.



596 : Tobi's mask cracks
597 : We see Tobi's face, his backstory begins.
598 : Backstory
599 : More backstory, Gedo is ready by chapter's end.
600 : Juubi


----------

